# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/06 - DA MAN Captures WWE Gold



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *Raw preview, March 6, 2017: Brock Lesnar’s next for new Universal Champion Goldberg*
> 
> After Kevin Owens was distracted by the sudden appearance of Chris Jericho last night at WWE Fastlane, Goldberg made short work of The Prizefighter to become the new Universal Champion. Tonight, the iconic Superstar comes to Raw with his sights set on WrestleMania, where he’ll defend his title against The Beast Incarnate, Brock Lesnar.


*Goldberg raises the stakes for anticipated WrestleMania clash with Brock Lesnar*












> Goldberg clearly didn’t need any help defeating Universal Champion Kevin Owens last night at WWE Fastlane, but he nevertheless received an assist from The Prizefighter’s jilted best friend, Chris Jericho, who distracted Owens and left the champion vulnerable to a swift Spear and Jackhammer that signaled the end of his title reign.
> 
> In that instant, Goldberg made his anticipated rematch with Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania a Universal Championship Match, bolstering The Beast Incarnate’s desire to defeat the iconic Superstar on The Grandest Stage of Them All.
> 
> A hotly anticipated rematch just got even better. We’ll hear from the new Universal Champion tonight.


*Seth Rollins grants an exclusive look at his rehabilitation*












> During a tense confrontation with Triple H on Raw this past Monday night, Seth Rollins affirmed that he will be at WrestleMania. However, it remains unclear as to whether the injured Architect is ready to get back into the ring.
> 
> Rollins is clearly still suffering from the injury to his right knee, sustained when Samoa Joe ambushed the former WWE Champion — an assault masterminded by The Cerebral Assassin himself. Eager for retribution against both The Game and The Destroyer, Rollins is working harder than ever to get back into fighting shape.
> 
> We’ll get an in-depth, exclusive look at Rollins’ rehabilitation tonight on Raw, giving new insight into what lies ahead for “The Man” at The Showcase of the Immortals.


*Rich Swann challenges The King of the Cruiserweights*












> Immediately following Neville’s WWE Cruiserweight Championship defense against Gentleman Jack Gallagher at WWE Fastlane, Rich Swann congratulated The King of the Cruiserweights for his victory — a gesture that wasn’t exactly appreciated by the conquering monarch. Even less appreciated? Swann’s revelation that he will be challenging Neville for the WWE Cruiserweight Title on Raw, live in Chicago.
> 
> Eager to regain the crown jewel of the Cruiserweight division since falling to Neville at Royal Rumble, Swann will bring the fight to the so-called king like never before. Can Neville handle Swann tonight?


*Roman Reigns: Monster hunter*












> Even though he’s been utterly victimized by Braun Strowman in recent weeks, Roman Reigns soundly defeated The Monster Among Men last night at WWE Fastlane, becoming the first Superstar to conquer the behemoth via pinfall.
> 
> Strowman is no doubt fuming following this defeat, and will be on the warpath tonight on Raw in The Windy City. Will Reigns cross paths with this rampaging goliath?


*Controversy continues to swirl around Raw Women's Champion Bayley*












> Raw Women’s Champion Bayley might have snapped Charlotte Flair’s pay-per-view undefeated streak at WWE Fastlane, but she didn’t necessarily do it alone. As was the case on Feb. 13, when The Huggable One pinned The Queen to begin her title reign, The Boss ultimately helped tip the scales in the lovable Superstar’s favor.
> 
> In light of the circumstances of that victory, Bayley’s Road to WrestleMania might be bumpier than anticipated. Expect tensions to rise in the Team Red Women’s division tonight.
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action tonight on Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

> "Even though he’s been utterly victimized by Braun Strowman in recent weeks, Roman Reigns *soundly* defeated The Monster Among Men last night at WWE Fastlane, becoming the first Superstar to conquer the behemoth via pinfall."


Chill WWE. 

I really hope Chicago boos the hell out of Goldberg.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow they really are trying to get Swann over , he's a great high flyer and all but for some reasons I just can't get behind him , he looks , sounds and walks weird.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Aaaaand all of a sudden KO is an afterthought.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I must admit, the only thing I'm looking forward to here is to see how Strowman is built back up. 

Knowing WWE, they'll just have him back to squashing jobbers 4 on 1.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Is it Chicago?!?! Ohhhhh man Goldberg you'd better hope they like you man...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't watch Raw last week and reading last weeks results it looked like the worse show ever. I think I'm going to continue not watching.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

One could argue that the Owens/Jericho match doesn't need the US title as there is already enough of a hate story now between then going into WM.

But I wonder if they'll actually start to give a shit about it now for this feud. People were saying it lost credibility when Roman had it, well surely now is the time to at least try to make it more relevant. I understand it's unfortunate how it's come to this, considering Owens just lost the UT in that fashion.

I know it's now just a consolation prize for Kev, but it is what it is now he's lost the UT.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can see Owens wanting to take away the US title from Jericho after blaming Jericho for taking the UC title away from him.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Owens doesn't care about the U.S. title. He was the champion. Their fued is out of hatred for each other and spite. Neither guy cares about the U.S. title in that equation. Neither guy is proud to be champion. They're two pissed of Canadians. How poorly booked my god.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Is Raw in Chicago tonight?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

It's in the all state arena in rosemont, which as far as I can tell is a burb within Chicago. So yes.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't think Goldberg goes into Mania, as champion. I think Kevin Owens gets a rematch on raw and wins it back with the help of Brock Lesnar. It smells of that. Since Jericho helped Goldberg win; Goldberg will be distracted by Lesnar. Owens recaptures title, and WM main event is Jericho vs. Owens at WM.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Nut Tree said:


> I don't think Goldberg goes into Mania, as champion. I think Kevin Owens gets a rematch on raw and wins it back with the help of Brock Lesnar. It smells of that. Since Jericho helped Goldberg win; Goldberg will be distracted by Lesnar. Owens recaptures title, and WM main event is Jericho vs. Owens at WM.


Why would Brock want Goldberg to lose the title before Mania?


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Hopefully Chicago boos the the fuck out of Oldberg. I wouldn't even mind if they chant CM Punk during his segment. 

I'm expecting Balor to make his return tonight.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Not only DA MAN, but DA CHAMP, as well!
:goldberg2
:mark:
I can't wait for RAW!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope the fans shit on the show and chant CM Punk all night.

It's well deserved after last night's middle finger.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

THIS is when the Punk chant is appropriate and called for. When the company pulls some old bullshit and needs to be loudly called out on it.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Please God have Strowman pin Roman tonight in a rematch with Undertaker interference.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Not that I thought Owens would win last night, but I thought HHH would have had something in place to at least make things difficult for Oldberg. What happened to always having a Plan B? Don't know if I've ever been less enthused about an episode of Raw, after last night's rancid shitstain of a PPV. And that's even with the likely appearance of Taker...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well it was fun :braun

"Even though he’s been utterly victimized by Braun Strowman in recent weeks, Roman Reigns soundly defeated The Monster Among Men last night at WWE Fastlane, becoming the first Superstar to conquer the behemoth via pinfall."

:bosque

Its time to start getting ready for Raw:

















:coke


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fans will chant CM Punk, Steph will come out insult Punk, and the crowd will shut up for the night.



One Winged Angel said:


> I hope the fans shit on the show and chant CM Punk all night.
> 
> It's well deserved after last night's middle finger.


Middle finger to the smarks yes, middle finger to the casuals, women, and children? No


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If you need help getting to sleep tonight, tune into Raw (Y)


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They teased Joes opponent for Mania was a surprise last night. Enter Finn returning tonight to start the feud.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

bradatar said:


> They teased Joes opponent for Mania was a surprise last night. Enter Finn returning tonight to start the feud.


Does Wrestlemania have space for this match?

1). Brock vs Goldberg
2). KO vs Jericho
3). Roman vs Undertaker
4). Cena / Nikki vs Miz / Maryse
5). Rollins vs Triple H
6). Raw women's title
7). Smackdown women's title
8). Ambrose vs Corbin
9). Orton vs Bray
10). Raw tag-team
11). Smackdown tag-team
12). Shane O' Mac vs AJ Styles
13). Big Show vs Shaq
14). Cruiserweights
15). Battle Royale

I guess Goldberg vs Lesnar and Shaq vs Big Show will last 30 seconds each?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I still doubt Rollins and HHH happens. Might just be a confrontation. Or if it's a match it isn't going to be a long one.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

redban said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > They teased Joes opponent for Mania was a surprise last night. Enter Finn returning tonight to start the feud.
> ...


Could have AJ Shane be a squash too. Itll be incredibly sad if Joe, Finn, and Strowman are all thrown in the pointless battle royal with the likes of Apollo Crews and Ziggler. Keep Joe and Finn away from that pointless thing and have Strowman literally eliminate every single person.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh man Chicago is going to boo the fuck out of Roman, and I'll love it. 

Knowing WWE they will probably keep Roman off TV though...sad.


----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

Finally......... DA MAN Captures WWE Gold :bow



wwe9391 said:


> Fans will chant CM Punk, Steph will come out insult Punk, and the crowd will shut up for the night.


Let the CM Punk fan re-watch his UFC match at big screen for full 2 minutes. 0


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

dumtara said:


> Let the CM Punk fan re-watch his UFC match at big screen for full 2 minutes. 0


Lol they should right before the show starts


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Oh wow, they really pulled that show the night before a Chicago crowd.

I honestly hope goldberg gets booed out of the building, even if I imagine we will just get a few CM Punk chants..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Now we are REALLY on the Road to Wrestlemania.

No more filler PPVs, the storylines all start here. The matches begin to build here and what a perfect place to do so. One of the hottest wrestling crowds of all time in Chicago. 

- Goldberg/Lesnar build.
- Strowman's Wrestlemania build.
- Taker is bound to be there, so we're getting Reigns/Taker
- Rollins/HHH
- More Zayn/Joe?
- Jericho/Owens

It has potential.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Now we are REALLY on the Road to Wrestlemania.
> 
> No more filler PPVs, the storylines all start here. The matches begin to build here and what a perfect place to do so. One of the hottest wrestling crowds of all time in Chicago.
> 
> ...


Dat Andre the Giant battle royale got my blood pumpin', brother.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

redban said:


> Dat Andre the Giant battle royale got my blood pumpin', brother.


Meh, it's better than being on the pre-show, I suppose :lol

Though I really hope we get Strowman/Show with Strowman retiring him. I almost sort of feel that may be the way they go after the match they had on Raw and how Big Show showed up last night looking strong against Rusev.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My prediction is Balor returns tonight to face Joe.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lmao I literally just thought to myself, having no clue where Raw was tonight, or even where Fastlane took place "Raw better be anywheres but Chicago, or Goldberg will get shit on for beating KO." I go to WWE.com... sure enough they're in Chicago. The Allstate Arena no less. I honestly think Goldberg is going to get booed out of the building, not that I hope he does or anything, I just think that is how fans will react.

If they send Goldberg out alone to cut a promo in the Center of the ring, I think it's going to get realllllly awkward. He'll get shit on and I don't think will know how to handle it, and trip all over his words.

Should be a hot crowd, and a lot in store for a Chicago Raw to kick off the last few weeks till Mania


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

redban said:


> Does Wrestlemania have space for this match?
> 
> 1). Brock vs Goldberg
> 2). KO vs Jericho
> ...


The first one wouldn't surprise me. The second one I expect to be at least 5 minutes. Hopefully that's all the time it gets.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Strowman to seek retribution on Reigns, probably. Wonder if there will be a rematch tonight.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking forward to the boos that Roman will receive. Should be GREAT.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Strowman to seek retribution on Reigns, probably. Wonder if there will be a rematch tonight.


Wonder if that's when Strowman gets a win; via Taker distraction. Like what could/should have happened last night.

Plus, we know how they love to have Raw rematches after a PPV.

Not sure tho. They might just move Braun along to something else, like squashing someone.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Brock said:


> *Wonder if that's when Strowman gets a win; via Taker discretion*. Like what could/should have happened last night.
> 
> Plus, we know how they love to have Raw rematches after a PPV.
> 
> Not sure tho. They might just move Braun along to something else, like squashing someone.


This was my thought also. Is Taker booked to appear tonight?

He can't be moved on that quickly, it's not in Braun Strowman's character, he's going to go after Reigns regardless. And that will probably segue into Roman v Taker from next week onwards provided he appears tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Just got that strong feeling Finn returns tonight for that Joe Feud. I'm hoping for a Strowman destroying all in his path Brockesque episode where he just hijacks the show until he gets Roman.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

God Movement said:


> This was my thought also. Is Taker booked to appear tonight?
> 
> He can't be moved on that quickly, it's not in Braun Strowman's character, he's going to go after Reigns regardless. And that will probably segue into Roman v Taker from next week onwards provided he appears tonight.





Spoiler: I'll spoiler tag it in case



Yeah. Taker is supposed to be back tonight according to reports.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Rumour has it Vince is planning to play Cm punk UFC fight just before Raw to calm Chicago crowd.

maybe Goldberg can also call punk like Rock and ask about his cauliflower ear


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

before raw ends, wwe needs to and i mean needs to play punks music near the end and have some guy dressed as punk complete with hoodie show up on the stage, the crowd will eat that shit up only to reveal VINCE MCMAHON 

seriously just give me the bookers job

predictions
banks vs nia jaxx again, siws irish vs jidner rusev and a cw rematch between gentlemen nev


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dear WWE, if Brock Lesnar will be on Raw tonight, please put him on at the beginning cos I'll be missing the start and then I won't have to see him :lol

Also, please don't put the Seth rehab stuff on at the start so I can see it. LOL.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> before raw ends, wwe needs to and i mean needs to play punks music near the end and have some guy dressed as punk complete with hoodie show up on the stage, the crowd will eat that shit up only to reveal VINCE MCMAHON
> 
> seriously just give me the bookers job
> 
> ...


Nevilles got Swann tonight I believe.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

27 days left until DA REAL MAN Brock Mafkn' Lesnar destroys and retires Oldberg and his legacy for good! Better enjoy these short 4 weeks while they last, little Oldberg marks :wink2:

:brock :Brock :brock


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Have fun tonight everyone, I know I aint watching this shit. My boycott begins.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

#Rawisrematches


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

will Balor,Taker or Rollins be on Raw tonight? kinda thinking about watching the show if one of these appear 2nite.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> will Balor,Taker or Rollins be on Raw tonight? kinda thinking about watching the show if one of these appear 2nite.


One of those we'll appear tonight. But possibly a spoiler for ppl. So won't say who. Roman


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

genghis hank said:


> Nut Tree said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Goldberg goes into Mania, as champion. I think Kevin Owens gets a rematch on raw and wins it back with the help of Brock Lesnar. It smells of that. Since Jericho helped Goldberg win; Goldberg will be distracted by Lesnar. Owens recaptures title, and WM main event is Jericho vs. Owens at WM.
> ...


Because every wwe wrestler is an idiot.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Goldberg in front of a Chicago crowd should be fun. Hoping for a Balor return tonight, a Balor/Joe match at Mania would be fun.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I swear if we get any "You deserve it" or "You still got it" chants I'm gonna lose my shit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

starsfan24 said:


> I swear if we get any "You deserve it" or "You still got it" chants I'm gonna lose my shit.


You deserve it! Of course those are hollow chants. Deserve and Fairness are not gei terms I would associate with WWE.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I can't wait for the Roman boos, and hopefully Goldberg boos too.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I really hope the crowd shits on the show.

CM Punk chants all night, they deserve it for fucking up another Mania :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> I really hope the crowd shits on the show.
> 
> CM Punk chants all night, they deserve it for fucking up another Mania :lol


Steph will come out, insult Punk & the crowd and will proceed to shut up. Its happened before you know Steph is ready to unload on them.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Brock and Goldberg going to appear today?


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

I want the show disrupted tonight. Fuck it.

We're four weeks out from Mania, and it's clear that everything we know about wrestling is not just wrong, it's irrelevant.

I want WWE to go full dumpster fire the next four weeks and Vince to have to answer for this shit.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vince refusing advice while rewriting Raw like


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, it’s really hard to say I’m excited for this show after last night (even with 2 really good matches in Gallagher vs. Neville and Reigns vs. Strowman).

But, tonight better be the kick start to a lot of shit going into Mania.

•	Owens/Jericho confrontation
•	Goldberg coronation/Brock confrontation
•	Taker appearance/Roman confrontation
•	Potential Balor return
•	Rollins Rehab
•	Samoa Joe’s next step
•	Potential Sasha heel turn or progression towards a heel turn.

Seriously, after last night, they need to bring it tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CM Punk chants have already started :ha


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow. The hate and flow of salt is oh so deliciously strong. No matter how much you hate it. No matter how much a quitter is chanted for tonight. It won't change a thing.

So.....

.....I'll just leave this here because, well, DA MAN is DA CHAMP, and it's so awesome.....










:dance:mark::woo:dance:mark::woo:dance
:goldberg2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> I swear if we get any "You deserve it" or "You still got it" chants I'm gonna lose my shit.


Prepare to lose your shit.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

still got it after 2 mins looooool


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Game of Thrones said:


> Wow. The hate and flow of salt is oh so deliciously strong. No matter how much you hate it. No matter how much a quitter is chanted for tonight. It won't change a thing.
> 
> So.....
> 
> ...


He is not a quitter he is a quieter.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Holy shit has raw gotten crappy. I rarely complain but I look forward to absolutly nothing. Hope the next draft is good. I think Cesaro and Zayn can be maineventers on smackdown instead of the shit they are doing on raw much like how guys like Edge and Guerrero became top stars on smackdown 15 years ago. I would like to see Ambrose be the top heel on raw to shake things up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Will be interesting to see how they recover from last nights terrible show.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> I swear if we get any "You deserve it" or "You still got it" chants I'm gonna lose my shit.


In Chicago? God I hope not.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

raw starts off with ko coming out saying he was screwed by jericho, owens wants his rematch tonight

ko and goldberg having a rematch tonight from foley, steph says they wont be as foley is under review

enzo and big cass pinned the club to become the new tag champions


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> In Chicago? God I hope not.


Had no idea they were in Chi-town tonight. I can already hear the "cm punk" chants.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ready for fuckery.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't WAIT for Roman to go out there..I hope he opens up the show with a mic. 

GET EM CHICAGO


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cm Punk! Cm Punk! I can already them


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

In for the fuckery and LOLz.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> In for the fuckery and LOLz.


I'm still laughing after last nights main event. My sides hurt .


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Shows in Chicago?

Ohhhh The CM Punk Chants if Goldberg comes out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> I'm still laughing after last nights main event. My sides hurt .


Me too.

:mj4


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

give them hell chicago a matter of fact riot and kidnap kevin dunn while your at it


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

How much worse can Raw get? 

Guess we'll find out tonight, amid all the fuckery!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck holy fuck indeed

yasss the Olympian is backstage tonight


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I hope Taker or Balor shows up!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

opcorn Ready for the A show


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*#SAVE_US.Y2J*
*#SAVE_US.Y2J*
*#SAVE_US.Y2J*
*#SAVE_US.Y2J*​


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Getting ready for the Z show


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please, please be a good RAW.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh not looking forward to the inevitable Punk chants. That chant already ruined Seth's segment last week!


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Getting ready for the Z show


You having problems sleeping at night?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

COME ON CHICAGO...KILL ROMAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

the_hound said:


> CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK


"If you can keep hat going for more than 2:14 you will last longer than Cm Punk"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y2J helping out Goldberg is just weird to me :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> I hope Taker or Balor shows up!


How can people like Balor? He's so boring....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

the_hound said:


> CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK


Not fair. :frown2:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ugh not looking forward to the inevitable Punk chants.


Given the current state of Raw, it's probably the only thing I'm looking forward to.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HOLY POP


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jerichooooo :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Starting the show off right with Jericho.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> "If you can keep hat going for more than 2:14 you will last longer than Cm Punk"


shut up saxton


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho.

:mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

MOSTER POP FOR THE JERIGOAT !!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JERI*GOAT* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

JERICHO!

So far, so good.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> COME ON CHICAGO...KILL ROMAN!!!!!!!!!


The sickest part of this is Roman's no longer the main problem here!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

BEST IN THE WORLD at what he does is here!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I still can't believe that god awful match is going to headline WM and drag the title into irrelevancy......................


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y2J
Y2J
Y2J
Y2J
Y2J


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

they did the smart thing and opened with Y2J


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

is thi wcw sign LOL


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Byron you ***. Shut your mouth.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No why start with Jericho? One of the people I actually wanted to see and I'm not home yet


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That pop for Jericho :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> "If you can keep hat going for more than 2:14 you will last longer than Cm Punk"


I will be the first to admit, luscious line by Stephanie there...

... which probably backfires, because Punk would've lasted about 1:53 longer than Kevin Owens did last night.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The #1 babyface on Raw in terms of reactions !


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Man. I forgot that Jericho is the U.S Champion lol.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

No way they are gonna send Goldberg out there


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They sounded like they were getting ready to boo Goldberg before Jericho cut them off.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TWIST IT IN MAAAAAN


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I miss the list! At least he has drink it in man still


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This smark ass crowd is so going to boo Goldberg if he's there.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Goldberg was about to get boos if Jericho didn't keep speaking.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Jericho with that 2000-2001 face beard


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here comes tubby


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

“WHY….2J!”

Ok, good chant there.


----------



## Darealestblack (Nov 22, 2016)

Its really great the the companies most over face and most hated heel; in a storyline that took 6 months to build will be feuding over the US title at Mania....this fucking company.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> is thi wcw sign LOL




Well, I definitely get a Vince Russo promo out of this...

The promo where he was trying to push Tank Abbott to "shoot" on Goldberg for Goldberg not doing the job at New Blood Rising -- "Bill Goldberg believes if this were REAL... he could kick EVERYBODY'S ASS!!!"


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Gotta say it is weird seeing Kevin without his title now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO looks weird without a title.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Here comes tubby


They can't all have washboard abs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838918170496860162


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho's pissed!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

At least they're starting with two of the four guys i give a shit about right now. Hopefully Joe and Zayn make an appearance soon so I can turn this garbage off...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm eager to see this build to Wrestlemania.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

No one is better than Jericho, simply put. Look at the emotion he's selling.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho = THE GOAT


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

You can't handle the truth


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That heat :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838918170496860162


:banderas


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO is such a jerk, lol.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> They can't all have washboard abs.


After the 8-10-12 pack I saw on Big Show recently in a picture of him that was Tweeted, I'm no longer so sure...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:cry Kevin Owens you savage


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You bastard Owens, lol.

I missed this KO.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

been in hospital for 3 weeks, did ye aye jeriicho if only that where true, wwe posted videos of you in germany in the ring with owens


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wrestlefire said:


> After the 8-10-12 pack I saw on Big Show recently in a picture of him that was Tweeted, I'm no longer so sure...


Yeah show looks amazing lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh shit


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Can't beat a Chicago crowd


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Meeki said:


> Can't beat a Chicago crowd


New York...most of northeast.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Goldberg chants.

So much for the fans booing Goldberg. LMAO.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:mj2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Goldberg chants


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

the_hound said:


> been in hospital for 3 weeks, did ye aye jeriicho if only that where true, wwe posted videos of you in germany in the ring with owens


He was in the hospital for part of the three weeks, and then, in Germany, Owens put him in for the rest of the time.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

So he threw away the useful gullible tool, cause?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Chants for DA CHAMP!
:goldberg2


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

STOP CHANTING GOLDBERG.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

The biggest mistake of Y2J's career was jobbing to Fandango


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y2GOAT


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL Jericho!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cheer me on mannnnnnnnn!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"BECAUSE I AM A GOOD PERSON!" had me cracking up


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THE FRIENDS OF JERICHO CHEER HIM ON MAN !!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho going full on face.

:lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Jericho is the US champ I completely forgot. I just noticed


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Cheer me on maaaaaaan lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

CHEER ME ON MAAAAAAN. YES YES YES . FUCKIN LOVE IT


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Friends of Jericho, cheer me on maaaaaaaaaan!

Y2J! Y2J!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jericho is still the GOAT.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Y2j is so much better than everyone on the come up and he's from the attitude era


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Jericho is GOAT. never forget how over he was in 2001


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho is such a genius


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If they really have Christian in the HOF this year, this is the moment he should have come out and attacked Owens.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Jericho the GOAT babyface


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck me, Jericho is so over in Chicago


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

"We were never friends in the first place Chris!"


:flair:JLCsad:vincecry


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The most effortless face turn ever. Jericho is awesome. Even more awesome than I realized.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

At least KO actually gets a rematch.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This and Wyatt Orton bests feuds going into Mania


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This is how the top babyface's reactions should be.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG they actually explained the rematch clause. SHOCKED.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jericho is so so good.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I wanna be a Friend of Jericho


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

"Ok done" ???


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

A Personal feud for the United States Title at Mania.

Loving this.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Now this is a fucking wrestling show :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zayn with huge ass pop


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Owens/Jericho is the only match that really interests me from I've seen of the projected WM card. Even that is slightly tempered because I remember being disappointed in match they had on a Network special awhile back. I was really excited and it was solid but didn't blow me away. Obviously, way more story this time around...hope they steal the show.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Great camera work.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Owens will get his rematch when Lesnar or Goldberg aren't champ.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit, they're fighting!

Samoa Joe! Sami Zayn!

Awesome Raw opening.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

shitty tag team main event...GREAT :|


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tag match playa!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

This segment :banderas


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Joe :mark:

I SMELL A TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So much for there being outrage in Chicago over Owens vs. Jericho for the US Title :lmao*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This opening segment is better than Fastlane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was that chairshot to the head?!

:mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

15 minutes of that far outweighs the 3+ hours of last night. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i knew it, jericho nailed owens on the head with the chair


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This segment is great :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Them soft chair shots :lol :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Chris Beardico!!!!!!!! BREAK THE WALLS DOWN!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A tag match I will actually want to watch? Huh.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Swing it it maan. :lol


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Owens vs Jericho for the title that hasn't been on t.v for weeks and no one seemed to notice.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Tag match inc


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice to see KO actually hit the ring. I'm so use to seeing the heel beg off like a little bitch I was actually surprised when he made contact lol.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

2 amazing rivalries!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man KO and Joe look like hippos, but at least they're entertaining.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

HEAd shot! :mark


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:cole Owens vs. Jericho, could be the biggest United States title match in WWE history.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

With a fired up crowd and all the great talent involved, that felt like 2001 for a second. Great opening segment!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's only been 16 minutes, and this Raw is already better than Fast Lane :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> 15 minutes of that far outweighs the 3+ hours of last night. :lol


Yessir. Funny how a heated rivalry and a hot crowd can do that.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Samoa Joe and Kevin Owens, new tag team called the Dough Brothers... or Brothers of Destruction- of Donuts.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

enjoyed that whole opening more than fast lane.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great opening right there. Jericho one of the very few guys who can control the crowd with ease.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Jericho >>> Your favorite wrestler (Yep, Rock, Austin, etc)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty decent opening segment


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm probably going to be in the minority in this, but I think that segment was better than any segment Jericho/Owens did when they were together. I think they're better opponents than partners, IMO.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Why did HHH let Goldberg beat Owens? He helped him win the title and he was seen with him a few weeks ago yet he never helped him after the first time and he let him lose it without doing much with it. Makes no sense.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho thought he was in the attitude era with that head chair shot. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Was that chairshot to the head?!
> 
> :mark:


Pretty awkward for these guys to be swinging a chair around and constantly avoiding the head.

Anyways, after a mess of a PPV last night, they’re off to a good start. They need to keep building momentum, especially in Chicago tonight. Still hoping for a Balor return, would be the perfect spot.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So I'm guessing WWE will have Braun squash 20 jobbers tonight as a way to make up for ending his aura at Fastlane last night


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Who booked this shit??

It's great!!!!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Confirmation of the new authority baby.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enjoyed the segment. Hopefully RAW keeps it up.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *So much for there being outrage in Chicago over Owens vs. Jericho for the US Title :lmao*


No no. That's not the outrage.

Just wait til Goldberg comes out later.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Joe and Owens together are awesome. Imagine them as a tag team


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Jericho is easily one of the goats ... plus he only gets main events with indy darlings that i never thought id see..first punk, then aj styles and now kevin steen..crazy


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Samoa Joe and Kevin Owens, new tag team called the Dough Brothers... or Brothers of Destruction- of Donuts.


The Blubbers of Destruction...


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Very Nice job by the WWE there and I rarely give WWE props.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, I just got home and caught the end of the Jericho/KO segment. My Mum caught me up on what they said. I'm excited for Jericho vs KO at Mania :woo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO/Sami Zayn........... AGAIN.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Kevin Owens v. Sami Zayn :fuckthis


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Another Zayn vs Owens match.:lol STOPPPPPPPPP


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Owens vs Zayn part 5,392,103


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Guess no tag match, but Jericho vs Joe tonight :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Owens-Zayn again :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens/Zayn again.

:lmao

I would've let them go if it was the tag match we were expecting. Ugh.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That beautiful laid-out segment translated in... ANOTHER KO/Zayn match? :lmao :lmao :lmao fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WOW. Zayn v. Owens.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What a new , refreshing matchup :cole


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> No no. That's not the outrage.
> 
> Just wait til Goldberg comes out later.


*Alright. Let's see if they "hijack for Owens" and "boo Goldberg out of the building" :kobelol*


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

and they then ruin it with Owens vs Zayn number #2001


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

This should have been a tag. I'm tired of this match and would love to see joe and owens team.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well.. disappointing. We shouldn't have had another singles match between Owens and Zayn until a title was on the line. Typical Vince shitting the bed when he has real heat going with something.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

10,000 times in a lifetime match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aw, I wanted a tag match that would have been somewhat fresh cos of Joe being in it and Jericho being back as a face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is like the one time where I actually wanted the tag match OVER the one on one match. So, of course, we get the one on one match.

:lol


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

The fans used to chant Fight Forever? Well you got it! Enjoy watching them fight every week.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The Fuck? Why didn't they make this a Tag Match?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Could have given us a tag match but Jericho and Joe weren't dressed for one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That landing looked like it kinda hurt.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hot crowd, good opener.

This Raw looks on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Owens vs Zayn, they will fight forever


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I know I'm in the minority (maybe a minority of one), but I'll never get sick of Owens/Zayn matches.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The ref's reaction when Sami jumped over the top of him :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Zayn needs this win here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love that move


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Zayn is such a fucking jobber.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. That was alot faster than I thought it would be.

:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Sami ever going to win a match again?


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow that was an AWESOME match... ok not so much.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Atta boy Kevin.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zayn got squashed.:lmao

He's gotta get off this show immediately.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami got fucking destroyed


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Not a fan of Zayn getting wrecked two days in a row.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Sami loses to the guy who got squashed by Bill Goldberg.

This match just further elevates Goldberg as far as I am concerned.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Owens is the true destroyer. :trips5


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Somehow I don't think this is to get Sami over as a fighting underdog or whatever people usually say.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Zayn is below geek territory.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They are trying their best to take the magic from Zayn vs Owens


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Since Owens has a UC opportunity, it's likely that Brock v Owens will happen on TV at some point post-Mania.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe and Jericho :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Zayn after yesterday and tonight = :buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Had to be quick cos HHH needed a ride.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Good job getting KO's heat back WWE. I approve.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> KO/Sami Zayn........... AGAIN.


Remember when Sami Zayn stated he wanted one last match with *Owens*...so he could move on from *Owens*...

yeaaah...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Gettingoldberg


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Some of you cry when a dreaded "part-timer" kills a fan favorite. What of that match? Oh, that's right. One of your favorites, KO, did it. Doubt there'll be much complaining.....


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

sad what happens with sami hope it changes after mania.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Zayn got squashed.:lmao
> 
> He's gotta get off this show immediately.


I would kill to get Zayn, Cesaro, and Emma over to SDL so they have a chance.... fuck, Rusev/Lana too. Raw is doing nothing with them anyway. Well, at least nothing I want to see.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Put Sami on SD. He's getting no where on Raw.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

So Neville's defending his belt against Swann why? Just because?


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Jericho vs Joe holy shittt

That's even better than a tag match


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The show isn't getting any better than that. I'm done.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People booing at the Goldberg graphic lol

Neville :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami will probably be on SD when the next draft rolls around. If it's July like last year's draft, we're really not that far away. Just another 3-4 months.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Owens always been better than Sami. Not sure why some of you are surprised.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Heard some boos from the crowd when Oldberg picture put up

This could be hilarious!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Remember when Sami Zayn stated he wanted one last match with *Owens*...so he could move on from *Owens*...
> 
> yeaaah...


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Game of Thrones said:


> Some of you cry when a dreaded "part-timer" kills a fan favorite. What of that match? Oh, that's right. One of your favorites, KO, did it. Doubt there'll be much complaining.....


Except they actually had a match and it's being used to uplift another current talent. How do you not get this.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Game of Thrones said:


> Some of you cry when a dreaded "part-timer" kills a fan favorite. What of that match? Oh, that's right. One of your favorites, KO, did it. Doubt there'll be much complaining.....


Owens killed a jobber that he always kills when he needs his heat back. There's a difference. Try harder.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Natecore said:


> The show isn't getting any better than that. I'm done.


We will see Jericho again so yes it is.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

pretty good start for a raw. after the shitshow that was fastlane it can only get better.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> Somehow I don't think this is to get Sami over as a fighting underdog or whatever people usually say.


Slater, Ryder, etc. treatment?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well...RAW was good, here comes the lame cruiserweights to ruin the show.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Zayn got squashed.:lmao
> 
> He's gotta get off this show immediately.


Post Euro-tour roster cut.

No real spot for Zayn because he's too good for 205, but not good enough to carry any more than jobber status in the bigs.

Maybe Stephanie fires him tonight.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Why put Zayn on Smackdown? Smackdown is already the better show with better wrestling. Raw just needs to use him better and make use of his talent... it would not only help him, but help the show. Repackage him as something other than a fucking goober. Hell, do one of those old lame Loser leaves town matches and bring him back as El Generico under a mask.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Don't let me down Chicago. Boo his ass.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Goldberg getting booed could be the highlight of the show.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

KingCosmos said:


> Except they actually had a match and it's being used to uplift another current talent. How do you not get this.


Because he's either an idiot or a troll?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Zayn fought nakamura in the match of the year last year , and he gets this treatment? Sad.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Difference with Raw and SD live. Is Raws big moments are highlights. But generally the pacing is a mess and overall the show sucks. SD may not have the roster Raw has. But they have quality in the right areas. And with 2 hours it's more consistent.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Well...RAW was good, here comes the lame cruiserweights to ruin the show.


Neville is great. Rich Swann is okay too.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All of the Mania themes annoy me at first, but they all end up growing on me somehow...


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Well...RAW was good, here comes the lame cruiserweights to ruin the show.


if they give them 15 minutes like at fastlane it could be good.
the match last night was a step to the right direction imo.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YES! Austin's package :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

THE package.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Game of Thrones said:


> Some of you cry when a dreaded "part-timer" kills a fan favorite. What of that match? Oh, that's right. One of your favorites, KO, did it. Doubt there'll be much complaining.....


Which phantom fan favourite is this? Last time I checked Owens isn't part time either. What?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"Its not a good package, it's not a bad package, it's THE PACKAGE" :lmao

Corey couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cruiserweights suck....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AA making those subtle dick jokes :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That's not PG lol!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cole and Graves cracking up at AA "package" :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't get enough of AA's package.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

"we listen to the wwe universe"
since when has austin aries become a liar?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Aries... :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I hope A Double gets physical tonight, marking his official debut on the main roster.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Well...RAW was good, here comes the lame cruiserweights to ruin the show.


They had the best match on the show last night...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aries talking about his package :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> So Neville's defending his belt against Swann why? Just because?


Isn't Swann owed a rematch technically since he didn't get one when he injured his ankle/foot/heel? The reason why Jack Gallagher got the match at Fastlane?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

32 mins in and no punk chants, must be saving them for the pre recorded goldberg segment


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Rich Homie Swann :dance


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> "we listen to the wwe universe"
> since when has austin aries become a liar?


Since he said that he's the greatest man that has ever lived.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Slater, Ryder, etc. treatment?


Sounds about right. He's been looking a bit Ryder-ish lately.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm just waiting for Austin Aries to interrupt a Cruiserweight match.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Game of Thrones said:


> Some of you cry when a dreaded "part-timer" kills a fan favorite. What of that match? Oh, that's right. One of your favorites, KO, did it. Doubt there'll be much complaining.....


Last I checked, Kevin Owens was a full-time member of the main roster...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville and AA. I seriously hope it happens at WM.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rich Swann's dancing character was cool back in the days when it was Koko B. Ware....it annoys the hell out of me now.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

neville has a big forehead.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Austin Aries video package on Raw! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: 

I hope this means he's returning to the ring soon!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh great. CM Punk chants. Stop. Please.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Punk chants already


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ohhh, there's the cm punk chants.. Least it just lasted for a few secs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shut up marks


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JoJo the MVP.

She HAS to be one of the sexiest women alive and I KNOWWWW there are a ton of sexy women in the world. But she's THAT bad bruh!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

So the cruiserweights produce the only thing watchable on fast lane last night and get CM punk chants smh


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

the_hound said:


> 32 mins in and no punk chants, must be saving them for the pre recorded goldberg segment


I think you spoke to soon lol! :laugh: I guess Punk chants are just a part of WWE going to Chicago.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Was that a botch?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Match is off to a good start, Swann bumping around like a madman.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

They chanting for the boy unk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, that bump looked kinda rough


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

A few geeks chanting for their geek, who quit...

...:ha


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wait... Burger King changed their chicken sandwhich? Well, guess I'm never eating there again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wrestlefire said:


> Post Euro-tour roster cut.
> 
> No real spot for Zayn because he's too good for 205, but not good enough to carry any more than jobber status in the bigs.
> 
> Maybe Stephanie fires him tonight.


I can easily see him in the IC title division on Smackdown.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Game of Thrones said:


> A few geeks chanting for their geek, who quit...
> 
> ...:ha


*and got his ass beat :cmj2*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Jack Gallagher gets a rematch at Mania or something. That CW match last night was the most entertaining one so far.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Punk chants, just send out vince or steph and they will stop


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

hope the crowd chants cm punk during the goldberg segment because thats what goldberg right now deserves atm.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

I just remembered why I haven't watched RAW live in like a year. These commercials are annoying af!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aries chants, much rather hear that than Punk chants. At least Aries is there, lol.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

HOPE ARIES DEBUTS AFTER THE MATCH


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This match is great. The entire CW division doesn't deserve to be hated on. Certain talents do. Swann and Neville aren't one of them.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Aries better debut here. Although I wouldn't mind looking at more of his package.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> Isn't Swann owed a rematch technically since he didn't get one when he injured his ankle/foot/heel? The reason why Jack Gallagher got the match at Fastlane?


Oh yeah. I forgot about that.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

This is a good match that doesn't deserve to get shit on for a change


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wow, cruiserweights actually wrestling a cruiserweight match on Raw. Amazing.

Also, Neville is an awesome seller.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> hope the crowd chants cm punk during the goldberg segment because thats what goldberg right now deserves atm.


Punk couldn't lace Goldberg's boots.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ANOTHER commercial. Jesus fuck, man :tripsscust


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did anyone see that guy in the crowd dressed like Rick Steiner? :done


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

It's getting pretty Worriensome the Cruiserweight Division is starting to out perform everyone


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Smart move by Swann but he is the challenger, not the champion.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Kabraxal said:


> Wait... Burger King changed their chicken sandwhich? Well, guess I'm never eating there again.


They still have the long "sub" type chicken sandwich, if you're thinking they replaced that.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Wait... Burger King changed their chicken sandwhich? Well, guess I'm never eating there again.


Should have never eaten there in the first place js.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Angle vs Goldberg


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Heath V said:


> Punk couldn't lace Goldberg's boots.


Why would he want to? He can wrestle AND talk circles around Goldberg, and I say this as someone that has enjoyed Goldberg at his peak. Punk is simply better in every way.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Heath V said:


> Punk couldn't lace Goldberg's boots.


doesnt change the fact that goldberg is still shit and derserves the cm punk chants.



dont let me down chicago.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

the_hound said:


>


Now just imagine Vince cackling backstage.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

altreineirialx said:


> Angle vs Goldberg


Worst match of the year contender.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Obese Turtle said:


> They still have the long "sub" type chicken sandwich, if you're thinking they replaced that.


Phew... sometimes I like a fast sandwhich and their long chicken sandwhich was one of the few ones I would stop and get.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

aries debut would be so sweet now.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds like the crowd is super into the match.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Neville might lose.

This is a big feeling match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What. A. Sell. By. Neville.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cruiserweights on fire for a second night in a row.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Neville has saved this shitty ass division


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Neville is God *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a good match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Neville's version of that is so much better than Cena's. Looks like he actually cranks on it.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Neville :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The CW division has been good in the last couple of days.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

So what does a newbie need to post around here to get any likes... lol Damn you people don't like new guys!


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

That move looks like it hurts a lot lol


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Angle could not get a good match out of gberg?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

PLEASE ARIES!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The CW Title is actually a cool looking belt for the CW division. I approve.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Hell yeah for the Austin Aries chants!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good job AA, redirecting the segment back to Neville.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Look at that, a heel actually getting booed. Fancy that.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

YESSSSS! :mark:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Neville >> that guy standing next to him.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Does Neville know that his ears can be fixed with surgery?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Get him, Aries!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Neville Vs Aries WM Feud pls.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here we go


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Plz wrestle, Aries.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahah I love Aries so much.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AA and Neville :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Austin Aries is the fucking man


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wens3

This match will be MOTN at WM.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Beat his ass AA!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Aries ! :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The King vs. The Total Package!!!!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This is awesome actually.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I will involuntarily fill my trousers with feces if these two start a feud. It could be really good.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Lewdog1976 said:


> So what does a newbie need to post around here to get any likes... lol Damn you people don't like new guys!



*Who cares about likes? Just post :lol rep > likes anyways imo*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Aries vs Neville at WM bring it the fuck on baby.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Lmao Aries pissing Neville off


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AA wiping the spit of his face :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Neville/Aries at WM could be really good.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

205 just needs Joey Ryan and it would be great!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Neville can heel it up. Lol i keep thinking Shawn Michaels and sgt slaughter


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The spit :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Aries is the man!!! :mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Amazing how much more over Aries is on 205 Live and TV than he was on NXT where he got crickets


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YES ARIES! :mark:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Neville has so much more talent than that hack.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck yeah!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Finally, the CW division is getting good! Woohoo! If we get Neville vs AA at Mania, I'll be pleased with that.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that was epic


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Aries more over than Goldberg or Reigns in Chi-town ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ARIES!

:mark:

FINALLY!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AUSTIN F*CKING AIRES !!! IM MARKING OUT BRO !!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Alright! :mark:


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AUSTIN MF ARIES IS BACK! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This RAW is already like 2378686429 times better than Fastlane.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Aries is the total CW package...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

YES!!!!! :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

FUCK YES!

:mark::dance:mark::dance:mark:


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

GET RID OF THE PURPLE ROPES


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

LETS FUCKIN GOOO


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aries going for the title!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

YES YES YES.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

YOOOO

Austin Aries Vs Neville the first CW feud the crowd has been into. And they only just started the build up brilliant.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

You need one of these Aries...










By the way, Neville vs. Aries at WrestleMania :fuckyeah


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Austin Aeries! Boss fucking sauce!


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

From one extreme to another


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

My brother: "This has been a really good Raw."

*Enzo and Cass*

"Oh jesus nevermind."


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

See... cater to the "lowly smark" and you get heat and you get the crowd invested.... see how this works Vince?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

This is gonna sound weird but is Austin Aries wearing foundation or does he just have nice skin? :laugh: lol!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Owens, Joe, Jericho, Zayn, cruiserweights. Fun first hour.

Now....we'll see.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh I can't stand Enzo and Cass fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was nice stuff from Aries. Should be a good match at Mania.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Here comes Enzo A'Bore'E and Lame Ass.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I would take 

Neville v Aries at Mania OR Neville v Aries v Gallagher.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES!!!!!

Awesome segment from Aries.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cruiserweight Division has been holding down boring shows all week. This was a awesome segment and Chicago loved it. Swann was impeccable too. 

And it wasn' forced like women's Revolution. Just saying, Steph is a maniac, and i used to love her at one point. Women were hot during draft phase, but I don't even watch female segments anymore.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All the cruserweight segment >>>>>>>>>> Fastlane


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOL goldbergs door getting booed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uh oh, Goldberg is next. Prepare for the CM Punk chants.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: King of the Cruiserweights vs. Master of the Big Package :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm so pumped for Neville and Aries. Awesome segment. :mark:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> This is gonna sound weird but is Austin Aries wearing foundation or does he just have nice skin? :laugh: lol!


Probably makeup...SAD little man.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sigh. Get those Punk chants ready Chicago.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

Pretty fucking amazing that somehow Austin Aries is more over on Raw than he was on NXT.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Enzo is really coming on strong as a heel... they better turn them heels soon.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Things in the CW division are finally looking up. Perfect “official” debut for A Double.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Lol Enzo is funny. Too bad he sucks in-ring.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THAT MOTHERF*CKING ROLLING ELBOW BY ARIES !! :tucky:tucky


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Lesnar F5s him right away.

We're weeks away from Mania, screw the slowbuild.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Booberg incoming folks


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Am I losing my mind, or is the audio mixing fucked? I couldn't even hear the talking in the WWE shop promo


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ItsaNewDay said:


> YOOOO
> 
> Austin Aries Vs Neville the first CW feud the crowd has been into. And they only just started the build up brilliant.


Of course. Cause TNA does a proper job building up WWE main event talent. :grin2:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Meeki said:


> Booberg incoming folks


But he has yet to be booed. In fact, he was cheered earlier tonight.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just keep Nakamura away from 205 Live...


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

raws first hour was enjoyable lets hope they keep this level.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Welp. It's official. Austin Aries is joining the CW division. Stoked as shit to see him.

Also random here but I love how Neville says Pretender.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

idc if goldberg gets bood..as long as Reigns boos are louder..which they will be.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Had the show on in the background but had to mute the sound. I hate crowds that won't shut up.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please don't boo Goldberg


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Austin Aries is the most well-rounded, total package on the roster. He only needs better mic workers to have exchanges with (Y2J, KO, Enzo, Roode, Cena).


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Meeki said:


> Booberg incoming folks


I got my blunt ready and I'm ready to be sports entertained.....


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chicago paying great respect for the Greatest Man that Ever Lived. Aries vs Neville will be the 4th match i'm looking forward to see live at Orlando :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> The King vs. The Total Package!!!!


I didn't know Lawler was wrestling Lex Luger.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Goldberg is gonna get chants.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cm punks music is about to hit


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Game who gets booed harder Goldberg Or Roman? Roman it's a smark crowd. Goldberg is a icon


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Chris Benoit, Jericho and Eddie would've been awesome in the 1999-2007 Cruiserweight division.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Pitbull and Flo Rida suck so much.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

about damn time that the part timer gets his deserved boos!
will lesnar be on raw tonight?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Goldberg as champ >>>>>>>>>>> KO as champ


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Damn brining out Goldberg this early in the night???


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Piped in chants ftw


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Piped in Goldberg chants, The Bicsh would be proud.......


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

omfg they muted the crowd


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Don't be chanting for him you dumbasses.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Mister Sinister said:


> Austin Aries is the most well-rounded, total package on the roster. He only needs better mic workers to have exchanges with (Y2J, KO, Enzo, Roode, Cena).


It is easy to be the total package when your package is so huge.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Guys are gonna be so disappointed if the Chicago crowd cheers Goldberg.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

WHat the fuck is going on with the audio


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What's up with the loogie hocking?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Hard to believe it's only been an hour... Pretty much the whole first hour has been pretty great.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yea Goldberg is getting booed :ha


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Meh he's actually getting chants


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I missed the first hour how has the show been so far?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> Probably makeup...SAD little man.


I guess they do it to look good for the cameras. Hey if a guy wants to wear makeup that's cool with me, it's his face he can do what he wants to with it. :smile2:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Does every idiot there have to stare through their phones all the time? FFS enjoy the moment you idiots.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

DA CHAMP!!!!!
:mark::mark::mark::mark:
:dance
:woo
:mark:
:goldberg2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Piped in chants or not alot seem to be cheering him there.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why did the crowd go silent?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I wasn't watching NXT at the time, but were Joe vs. Balor matches good? Heard it's on again for Mania. Their both great, but during NXt, they didn't keep my attention.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Thought the Chi-Town was gonna boo Goldberg? :sip


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I hear boos :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There are boos.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Smarks can suck it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck these fans.:lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Why did the crowd go silent?


they didnt knew if they should have cheered or booed.

lets see how the crowd reacts when he opens his mouth


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Blow your fuggin nose Goldberg.. all that ridiculous snorting. And while you're at it, get lost in a tissue and stay away.

PS, why the fugg couldn't Sting get somewhere close to this Goldberg push?!?!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

About half and half. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Goldberg won the title after 2 matches which lasted less than 2 mins in total and in which he only did 5 moves.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

That was best booked CW segment (match and interview) since it's re-debut

This shit ain't hard. 2 minute tags with 50/50 booking will never get over


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm hearing a lot of boo's


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Those are Booos I hear?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I hear boo's.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Thought the Chi-Town was gonna boo Goldberg? :sip


.....Some definitely are.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yessssssssssssssssss


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

he's getting booed

good


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AngryConsumer, WWE Universal Champion. 

Thanks, Goldberg. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

CM Punk :ha


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

CM Punk'ing Goldberg.

The state of these fans


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> Of course. Cause TNA does a proper job building up WWE main event talent. :grin2:


It is mind blowing that AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Xavier Woods, Bobby Roode in NXT, and now maybe Aries are killing it. Styles and Woods doing really good, Samoa Joe off to a great start on the main roster, as well as Aries.

WWE didn't have to develop anybody during the reigns of Cena, HHH, or Orton, just had to wait to sign a bunch of TNA Talent.

Genius haha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

It's Wcw 2000 all over again :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

lol i love goldberg


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Punk chants :lmao


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Some boos now


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Crowd not buying despite all his sucking up.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THERE THEY ARE :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If the crowd are gonna boo Goldberg, they should boo Lesnar too. They're both part timers.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I like that E&C and Cesaro and Sheamus are faces that hate each other instead of best buds

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

[email protected] they just can' let go. Especially Chicago.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Goldberg with the blatant pandering to get cheers :lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

They cut his promo short u can tell lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Those are Booos I hear?



Yessss sirrrrr


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

CM Punk chants, Chicago when will you get over it the dude aint coming back lmfao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So disrespectful towards a legend


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They're some booing...and now CM Punk :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

CM Goldberg


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

CM PUNK CHANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Saved from the Punk chants by Heyman


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Never been happier to hear CM Punk chants.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oldberg to gas out by the end the promo.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Lmaoooo the CM PUNK chants


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Heyman to the rescue once again, Vince was back there like "Send Heyman damn it! they're starting that damn chant again!".


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck, they're chanting for Punk. Send Heyman out there for damage control.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Goldberg getting Roman's mixed reactions


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

That was the cue? The second there are CM Punk chants, Heyman is coming out. :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

lol at all the idiots who are booing goldberg. 

save your boos for Roman you dumb fucks.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Cheers for Heyman


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Fuck Punk. He quit.

DA MAN who is now DA CHAMP is here

And now the GOAT promo artist, Paul Heyman, is HERE!:mark:


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Blow your fuggin nose Goldberg.. all that ridiculous snorting. And while you're at it, get lost in a tissue and stay away.
> 
> PS, why the fugg couldn't Sting get somewhere close to this Goldberg push?!?!


Sting? Better character, better on the stick, & could actually wrestle a fucking match. But we can't have good things.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shit Chicago get over it already, your boy left you and he ain't coming back


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LESNAR :mark:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SUPLEX CITY BITCH!


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn, those goosebumps when you hear Lesnar's theme.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Let the Beast out of his cage!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> CM Punk chants, Chicago when will you get over it the dude aint coming back lmfao


when will you understand that this chant doesnt mean that they want cm punk back?
dont you ask yourself why they are chanting it NOW?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Please Brock.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

How anyone could boo a legend like Goldberg and chant a crybabies name...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Philly not really into Heyman either. I don´t buy for one second that WWE wouldn´t do better, if they allocated the ten million they pay these washed-up bums elsewhere.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

F5 incoming


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Why did the crowd go silent?


I don't think WWE is silencing their audio mixing is just fuck. They ran a wwe shop promo and I couldn't hear the talking only the music


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lesnar is getting bigger again... after not having to worry about his weight for UFC anymore.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Yawn....... he beat Lesnar two times in row already...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

At least Brock can actually go in the ring for more than 30 seconds.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why isn't this closing the show?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

OH MY GOD IT IS THE BEAST

:brock

:mark:xinfinity


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Goldberg nostalgia effect is dead.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

GASSED TO THE GILLLLLLLLSSS!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh. This is the part of Mania I'm least excited about. I literally don't give a fuck about Lesnar.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Lesnsr looks jacked


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

1 half assed cm punk chant, chicago is SO overrated as a smark city


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Well at least we got 1 good hour


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ElTerrible said:


> Philly not really into Heyman either. I don´t buy for one second that WWE wouldn´t do better, if they allocated the ten million they pay these washed-up bums elsewhere.


What does Philly have to do with Chicago?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really hope Lesnar gives Goldberg an F5


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't get why Lesnar isn't booed as well, he has been lazy as fuck in the past year


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Goldberg chants.
> 
> So much for the fans booing Goldberg. LMAO.



:kobelol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I wonder what Golderberg was gonna divulge. His promo went exactly as expected, had to send Paul out to save him


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Pretty good show so far.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

kill em brock


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lesnar looks like he has been working out. He's huge!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i'm really not looking forward to getting Brock as world champion again and no showing multiple ppvs. If he gets the belt he damn well better be at each and every ppv until he fucking loses it.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Handshake = F5


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

With all respect to the Raw roster. The title looks legit around Goldberg. Lesnar V Goldberg feels legit. Although we know the match we'll suck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

kill him goldberg


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm glad this was put on in the middle of the show and not at the end.

Also, if I didn't know any better, I'd think Lesnar was a mute or something :lol


----------



## lawdog (Jan 31, 2017)

Is it just going to be a finisher fest at wrestle mania, with no warm up matches I can't see Goldberg doing much wrestling.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Goldberg
Lesnar
Reigns

our Universal champs this year :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Lesnar looks like he has been working out. He's huge!


You mean eating. Now that he only has to do two minutes instead of 10, he has quit completely. :grin2:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please F5 his ass. :mark:


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> How anyone could boo a legend like Goldberg and chant a crybabies name...


??? they muredered KO for a part-timer feud.

Thats the reason for the boos.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

the_hound said:


> omfg they muted the crowd


Standard operating procedure for how bad Vince is fucking up the booking.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

just tell us if this will we the main event paul


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

haha booing brock now


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOL brocks bitch


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Since Kevin Owens stated earlier he has a rematch anytime he wants...what are the odds he interjects himself like Seth Rollins and wins back the Universal Championship at WrestleMania.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> I don't get why Lesnar isn't booed as well, he has been lazy as fuck in the past year


One bad year -- what about before? He's given us several amazing moments in his career.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Goldberg didn't wanna drop the belt :lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

F5 :mark


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuck Lesnar


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit.:mark: !!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brock F5 Goldberg and the title!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Called it haha


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

YES! He took a bump. Mania match is gonna be classic! Now my username makes sense. I love WWE again.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Daniel Bryan yes chants :ha


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Can these two people speak? Do they know how stupid this looks.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

First bump Goldberg took after coming back.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh no!! Why did you spoil that for us Paul


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That doesn't even make sense Paul....Goldberg has owned Lesnar...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YES BROCKKKKKKKKKKK :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wow, Goldberg just took his first bump in 13 years.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bruh, Goldberg held on to belt while taking the F5! :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lmao, Goldberg just held onto his title and didn't struggle at all. :lol "This is my fate now"


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:brock
:mark:
:brock
:dance
:brock
:woo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldberg took one F5 and he's already drenched in sweat :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hopefully Goldberg didn't break anything. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Goldberg
> Lesnar
> Reigns
> 
> our Universal champs this year :lmao


Ya got 6 months of Owens you'll be ok

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Is that Goldberg 1st bump back? :maury


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

FINALLY


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No fucks given about this match. Hoping Reigns/Taker main events.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Our TV signal just went out due to "atmospheric conditions" cos it's pouring down with rain. Have they gone to ads now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldy got up pretty fast from that F-5. Wonder how many of those he will kick out of at WM.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Okdberg no selling the F5


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You.m can tell Bills feeling that bump. His first bump since dropping the belt Wcw 2000 Bash at the Beach :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Goldberg already injured, can't compete at Mania


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jesus did he throw goldberg into a pool, he´s wet.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

:lmao at them giving the match away on Raw


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice selling Goldberg. Christ.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

lol @ people liking Lesnar over Goldberg...

I mean they aren't great if you're comparing them to HHH but still...FFS


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

i bet 10 bucks that vince sent paul earlier than planned 

nice to see oldberg crawling.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

No joke tornado sirens by my house just went off when Brock set up that F5. :mark:

Now, to the basement!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

You'd think Bill would've sold that a little bit more.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goldberg was clutching his title while getting F5'd. :lol


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Goldberg won the title after 2 matches which lasted less than 2 mins in total and in which he only did 5 moves.


6. A shove-down, 3 Spears, and 2 Jackhammers.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This episode of Ride Along looks good.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh my God if Enzo and Cass win.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Lmao, Goldberg just held onto his title and didn't struggle at all. :lol "This is my fate now"


He was re-evaluating his eating and training schedule in mid-air.

"I should've had more cottage cheeeeeeeeeeee--"


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Lesnar looks like he has been working out. He's huge!


Yea...but I think he's a couple vitamins away from a chemical disaster ala Chernoble


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> No joke tornado sirens by my house just went off when Brock set up that F5. :mark:
> 
> Now, to the basement!


Be safe

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Enzo & Cass about to win the titles


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

roman reigns...prepared to get shut DOWN by this crowd


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

just like tennis, its time for a reign break


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Goldberg is awful.

At least we know Lesnar is holding back, but this is all Goldberg.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, time to make dinner


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Now 1hr 14 mins into Raw and i've enjoyed everything so far. Its the sign of the new apocalypse


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Even the quitter-crowd went ape over that confrontation.

Like it or not

:brock

versus

(c):goldberg2

will main event WM.

:mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol two singles matches and a Rumble entry and Goldberg is just now taking his first bump since coming back.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Power that Be said:


> WWEDivaGirl96 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesnar looks like he has been working out. He's huge!
> ...


Looking at the amount of chemicals in that ring between him and Goldberg, I'm pretty sure Triple H and Vince were in the back going "Damn that's impressive!"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman-Braun main event and Taker comes out wens3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Of course, our signal comes back when the ads are on :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brocks gonna send Goldberg into cardiac arrest at WM.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hmmm that fish sandwich looks good.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> You mean eating. Now that he only has to do two minutes instead of 10, he has quit completely. :grin2:


I didn't think of that lol! Maybe it's both. :laugh:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Piss break


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Be safe
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Thanks player. Sounds like it's headed east of me now but there was a shit load of hail and it spooked the cat pretty bad. And maybe me too. :lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Chicago: "CM PUNK"
Goldberg: "YEAH I HEAR THAT"
Paul Heyman:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> roman reigns...prepared to get shut DOWN by this crowd


and whats that gonna change?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Corey is all of us :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I know they gotta do some build up for the match but i kinda wish they kept Goldberg untouchable until WM where he finally takes a bump and gets man handled.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Enzo and Cass but they need to switch things up. Enzo and Cass could both be better in the ring as well.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol two singles matches and a Rumble entry and Goldberg is just now taking his first bump since coming back.


He did get thrown out the rumble but yeah that was hardly a bump


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This is no doubt a title change here.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

It's pretty good so far. We still have Jericho/Joe and maybe Taker?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Can this dude come up with some new material......


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Enzo and Cass with the second loudest Pop of the night behind Jericho... eat it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Graves: "Ugh..." 

You and me both, brother. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Enzo/Cass...time for a break...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I can just see Goldberg on a Buckin' Bronco trying to hold on to the title belt. Sky diving as well. Maybe ice skating. In fact they should make this an angle.

Well...maybe not, but I'd rather see that than see him stink up the joint in a WM main event match with Brock.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Chicago cheering for these geeks? How dissapointing


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cass is so simple


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Enzo is so useless. Cringe.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Tbf Rock had the same catchphrases over and oberv


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MJ da GOAT


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The only thing about Gallows & Anderson I find interesting is that opening riff of their entrance theme tbh lol.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

the usos won in 2014 tag team gold in chicago.
i guess same will happen here.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd loses points for somewhat boo'ing Goldberg but cheering these dudes fpalm


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

I like The Club but their reign has been pretty bad/boring so far.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Thanks player. Sounds like it's headed east of me now but there was a shit load of hail and it spooked the cat pretty bad. And maybe me too. [emoji38]


Yeah weather will do that [emoji38]


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Less is more. NAO didn´t cut a three minute promo before every match. Fans start to turn on the long-winded promos.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So these clowns gonna lose again tonight?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm glad people are finally starting to see Enzo and Cass for the shit team they are.

Hope both are released.

Enzo isn't witty, his jokes are dry and he can't wrestle.

Cass is just rubbish, good for nothing. He shouldn't be wrestling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, here is something better than this match


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838926767737946112


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This cheap pop craving by referencing every sports team in every fucking city is really annoying.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Ugh.

The spastic, seizing geek and his drooling doofus, Cass. It gets no worse than those geeks.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

These geeks ...throwing up the Kliq sign, you scrubs couldn't carry the Kliq's jockstraps....


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> doesnt change the fact that goldberg is still shit and derserves the cm punk chants.
> 
> 
> 
> dont let me down chicago.


I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone reading some of these posts.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> Less is more. NAO didn´t cut a three minute promo before every match. Fans start to turn on the long-winded promos.


Er...they didn't?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Really Enzo? Two shitty drop kicks and you tag out?


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Big Cass getting fat?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*MACHINE GUN*


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Festus tag team champ in 2017.
unbelievable.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fella and Cesaro here to set up the triple threat tag title match at Mania.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I have no problem with Enzo and Cass saying the same shit for their intro, The New Age Outlaws did it for ages, but for the love of god just shut the fuck up after the intro and stop with the 5 minute promos before the match. 

The NAO's would come out, do the "oh you didn't knooooowwww, Ladies and gentlemen boys and girls" but then they'd shut up and their match would get underway or their opponents would come out, they didn't ramble on for 5 fucking minutes afterwards.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

How many title shots are they gonna give these jabronies , so sick of their corny stupid jokes.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I never realized how awkward it looks to hold the belt why you are taking a move until now. No wonder they usually drop it first.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Why would he want to? He can wrestle AND talk circles around Goldberg, and I say this as someone that has enjoyed Goldberg at his peak. Punk is simply better in every way.


Your opinion but I highly disagree with it. At his peak, Goldberg had a certain aura to him that was simply untouchable.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Fella and Cesaro here to set up the triple threat tag title match at Mania.


Have to fit everyone on the card


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> No joke tornado sirens by my house just went off when Brock set up that F5. :mark:
> 
> Now, to the basement!


Be safe! :smile2:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

The formula to Enzo and Cass tag matches are so bad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gallows saved Enzo's life right there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how they don't explain in any way why Gallows and Anderson do the kliq signal, they just constantly throw up the NWO/kliq hand signal and most casuals probably don't know why, they must think these are just two NWO fanboys trying to be cool.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh no! I knew that was going to happen with Cesaro's coffee. You done fucked up now Enzo :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cesaro and Sheamus deserve so much more then this tag team bullshit


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok then. That works.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol Enzo got murked.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

You call those punches Enzo lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Those punches while hanging on cesaro are a release worthy offense. Pathetic


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Lmao Enzo hurts himself more than his opponent when he dives


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> Yea...but I think he's a couple vitamins away from a chemical disaster ala Chernoble


That's not good. :serious::frown2:


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

DoubtGin said:


> At least Brock can actually go in the ring for more than 30 seconds.


Why am I getting the feeling Brock might Fingerpoke of Doom at Mania?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah it will be a triple threat for the tag titles at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo.

:mj4

Sometimes I have to wonder about these guys.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I am loving Seamus and Cesaro. Best tag team in WWE right now. I said WWE and not NXT so don't mention The Revival or DIY.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rick Rude :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> How many title shots are they gonna give these jabronies , so sick of their corny stupid jokes.


My guess is one more... Mania. 

Where they finally win the titles. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Fatal four-way at WM! Playa.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE like 10 years later on Rude HOF but I'll take it.:mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Sheamus and Cesaro taking out the trash.

What a great moment.:banderas


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YESSSS RUDE!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Rude !


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rude and his GOAT theme music.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Great video package for Rick Rude!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HELL FUCKING YES! :mark:


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Rick Rude was a genius. One of my fav. heels. *


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hell yeah Ravishing Rick rude, a legend, RIP , DX/NWO


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Still a goddamn shame he wasn't WWE Champion.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WHAT I WOULD LIKE RIGHT NOW IS FOR ALL YOU FAT NECKBEARD INTERNET WRESTLING FANS TO SHUT UP WHILE I TAKE OFF MY ROBE AND SHOW YOU WHAT A REAL MAN LOOKS LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

My Mom said Rick Rude had a wrestler's wife face put on his pants lol! Rest in Peace Rick Rude.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Look at that f*cking hall of fame class !!


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Best hall of fame class ever? worker wise?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So is tonight the night Sasha turns heel? :lol


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Best Hall of Fame we've had in years, IMO. Rick Rude was awesome.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

La Vampira said:


> *Rick Rude was a genius. One of my fav. heels. *


I love your avitar. I really highlights the hotness of Jeff hardy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The real "package" lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley promo incoming!!!!!!!!!! Get the remote control ready.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well...looks like it's time to turn RAW off....I despise Bayley


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

What a fantastic hall of fame class this year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol if Emma isn't on tonight i wont know what to think, they spend 5 months hyping her return up, she returns, says a few words, leaves and isn't seen again. Seriously wtf? It couldn't be anymore obvious they have no fucking clue what to do with her.

They spend months and months hyping this makeover to Emmalina shit, she finally returns and says get ready for the makeover back to Emma and isn't seen again, jesus i feel so bad for her, shes so fucking talented and this company is clueless about what to do with her.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rude carried Warrior to some decent matches. He was also the main star in the Dangerous Alliance. He deserves to be in the HOF for those two things alone.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Good package for Rick Rude. Long overdue. Would love for Bobby Heenan to do the induction knowing that's probably not possible, I think Paul Heyman would be a great selection as well.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd pay Bret 1000 dollars to make him watch Enzo and cass and then shoot on it for 25 min


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> My Mom said Rick Rude had a wrestler's wife face put on his pants lol! Rest in Peace Rick Rude.




















It was Jake Roberts wife when they were feuding in the late 80s.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Roode is well deserved.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I love your avitar. I really highlights the hotness of Jeff hardy.



:lmao *anything to make him look even better *


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Well...looks like it's time to turn RAW off....I despise Bayley


Bayley is awesome :surprise: What are you talking about? I'm just playing with you, if everyone liked the same thing the world would be pretty boring. :smile2:


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> My guess is one more... Mania.
> 
> Where they finally win the titles. fpalm fpalm fpalm


Pretty much titles or release at this point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley.

:lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

So much for that triple threat match at Mania.

Anyone catch Nunzio in the background?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Take a shot everytime Foley yells and acts emotional on Raw, how long till your wasted?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Steph looking like she wants to get f*cked tonight !


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL my Mum said "no Stephanie again?", then of course Steph shows up :lol Typical lol.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Did Enzo/Cass & Shesaro have a no.1 contender's match before?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Someone is gonna get a spanking.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Come to my office for some Emmasculation this time it's personal


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HAI! HAI! HAI! HAI! HAI! HAI! HAI! :mark:


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Holy fuckkkk Steph's tits I'm hard as bricks


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Time for me to mute my tv..


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Cass is looking a little tubby...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HA HA TIME HA FOR HA BREAK HA


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Steph showing Foley a good day:kofi


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> It was Jake Roberts wife when they were feuding in the late 80s.


I will have to see if I can find the matches on the Network. Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emasculation time

Steph tits looking good though


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

starsfan24 said:


> So much for that triple threat match at Mania.
> 
> Anyone catch Nunzio in the background?


Was it him couldn't get a good look.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Tozawa is annoying as fuck. Shut the fuck up


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Still a goddamn shame he wasn't WWE Champion.


He was WCW Intercontinental champ which was a world title. 
atleast we got that.



its ASA AKIRA...shit..its AKIRA TOZAWA!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Steph really grinds my gears


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ricky Steamboat will be inducting Rick Rude into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And theres the typical 3 minute or less CW match, guess the CW title has to be on the line to get more time than that. Its fucking ridiculous this is a 3 hour show and they limit these CW matches to 3 fucking minutes.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I will have to see if I can find the matches on the Network. Thanks! :grin2:


Let's put it this way: If that was Jake's wife, he was a very lucky man.

Either way: It was no surprise that Rude picked her. She probably WAS the hottest woman in the building.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Brian Kendrick by far has the best entrance/ring gear.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Was it him couldn't get a good look.


I'm pretty sure. Could be wrong though.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Worst finisher of all time


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

And crickets


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Emasculation time
> 
> Steph tits looking good though


Why, for me, would it always be Stephanie's legs that would get me?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Tozawa looked really good throughout there, IMO. :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel bad for the people that have to change the ring because The Crusierweight Division matches are so short.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Kendrick is awful man get him off my tv


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Jericho and Kendrick both wear scarfs. I just noticed this.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Neville & Kendrick are the best cruiserweight superstars.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That SD live promo :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tozawa cut a better and more convincing promo than Reigns ever did! :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its just funny to me we had Gallagher vs Daivari in very lengthy back and forth i quit match on 205 live, and here he gets demolished withe ease in less than 3 minutes by Tozowa, that makes sense.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

4 weeks away and still no opponent for Taker? Hope it's not Roman ..


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Walking Dead promo. Lee :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, this Raw is so so soooo much better than last week's shitshow.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> 4 weeks away and still no opponent for Taker? Hope it's not Roman ..


It's Roman. The story is already established. The Big Dog cost THE Big Dog a main event at mania.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The Brian Kendrick by far has the best entrance/ring gear.


Nope, the best is Nia's, including the best theme :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> Let's put it this way: If that was Jake's wife, he was a very lucky man.
> 
> Either way: It was no surprise that Rude picked her. She probably WAS the hottest woman in the building.


Yeah I guess so, Rude seems like he would have been very good at being a very bad guy lol!

I'm sad though because Rick was getting ready to return to the ring when he passed. :frown2:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

the hof class looks great so far. only one celeb inductee is left.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL my Mum said "no Stephanie again?", then of course Steph shows up :lol Typical lol.


A PG show indeed


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thinking about it, it is fucking absurd they actually take the time to change the ropes out just for one of these 2 minute CW squash matches then have to change them right back. Why don't they start changing the ropes pink everytime the women wrestle? Cause as fans we need the ropes color to tell us what weight class and gender is in there wrestling.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

WWE sucks


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> 4 weeks away and still no opponent for Taker? Hope it's not Roman ..


I'd rather not see taker period he's got nothing left and reigns can't carry him in a match


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh God the zoom in on that white kid......cringe.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if Big E is more sober tonight than he was last night? Cos he was on something for sure yesterday :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol if Emma isn't on tonight i wont know what to think, they spend 5 months hyping her return up, she returns, says a few words, leaves and isn't seen again. Seriously wtf? It couldn't be anymore obvious they have no fucking clue what to do with her.
> 
> They spend months and months hyping this makeover to Emmalina shit, she finally returns and says get ready for the makeover back to Emma and isn't seen again, jesus i feel so bad for her, shes so fucking talented and this company is clueless about what to do with her.


They could easily have her fight it out with Charlotte over Dana now that she's not longer champ.
But that's not going to happen so yeah...they don't know what to do with her.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> 4 weeks away and still no opponent for Taker? Hope it's not Roman ..


#PrayForTaker


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I will have to see if I can find the matches on the Network. Thanks! :grin2:


Saturday Night Main Event from October 29, 1988.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Corey :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

An ice cream cart oh dear. We know what happened with the hot dog cart before, some of the worst of WWE ever


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

These guys are so played out


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Their gimmick is getting pretty old.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I love how New Day has absolutely nothing to do so now they just come up with random ass products to shill. :lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> I'd rather not see taker period he's got nothing left and reigns can't carry him in a match


BS it's not the same without him at WM.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol if Emma isn't on tonight i wont know what to think, they spend 5 months hyping her return up, she returns, says a few words, leaves and isn't seen again. Seriously wtf? It couldn't be anymore obvious they have no fucking clue what to do with her.
> 
> They spend months and months hyping this makeover to Emmalina shit, she finally returns and says get ready for the makeover back to Emma and isn't seen again, jesus i feel so bad for her, shes so fucking talented and this company is clueless about what to do with her.


Emma was in in Las Vegas this morning, so I don't think she will appear


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Saturday Night Main Event from October 29, 1988.


Thanks for being so helpful, I like watching the older stuff on the Network it's interesting to see how things have changed over the years. :grin2:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


>


This picture just reminds me how en vogue high-waisted tights were back in the 80s.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

The Shining Stars :mark:

New Day is getting so bad now.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Thinking about it, it is fucking absurd they actually take the time to change the ropes out just for one of these 2 minute CW squash matches then have to change them right back. Why don't they start changing the ropes pink everytime the women wrestle? Cause as fans we need the ropes color to tell us what weight class and gender is in there wrestling.


You have never seen 10 people work harder or faster than watching them change the ropes in person for a CW match. To me it makes too little sense to take them all off Raw and book them as their own brand and show with a secondary belt. Hell make Fox's crazy ass commissioner


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if New Day kidnapped Shaq and forced him to wrestle Big Show at WM in nothing but spandex.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I got a feeling this New Day host thing at Mania is going to start out good and get worse as time goes on.:sad:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I want the New Day Ice Cream to be real! Ice Cream is awesome!!!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

just give us titus o neil allready


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol New Day have officially stopped having feuds or storylines and are just weekly comedy skits now.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

How are Primo and Epico still employed?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Shining Stars were in the ring the whole time :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, what does everyone think is actually going to come out of that box at WretleMania? Even though it seems like the Hardyz aren’t coming back soon, I’d still mark if Vanguard 1 flew out of that box.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Wish I could skip this match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shining Stars.

:lol


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Well this RAW has taken a turn for the worst


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lord is this segment is still going on? New Day have been directionless ever since they lost the titles.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

New Day better disband sooner rather than later.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The problem with 3 hours.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The day has come when I cheer the Shinning Stars...

...because they are facing New Day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think there's a more unfitting name for a tag team or wrestler in the history of wrestling than the "Shining Stars" and how they are actually booked. Had to be a rib.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

90's Trish. Yes please.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't get how New Day is possible in PC and PG WWE. 
Three clearly gay black guys, blowing a "trombone", wearing "unicorns", pouring Booty-Os down kids' throats, and advertising their ice cream popsicles as "a mouthful of magic".

Seriously, what the hell?


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Trish :faint: :yum: :mark: *


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

WHY were they licking, kissing and sucking the cart?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I feel bad for one of the Colons getting grinded on by Big E. :no:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:lol that Big E burial of those geeks


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I didn't know March was Women's History Month, well I feel special now lol!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

women´s history month? Is black history month over?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Total Package said:


> 90's Trish. Yes please.


She debuted in 2000. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My stream is so behind lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ugh. The same women's segment that happens after every single PPV.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I like the Shining Stars. hey make their moves count. Since debuting, they always doing brutal, innovative moves. Even though they only get two moves per match. 

A 15 minute match Between Cesaro/Shameus and Shining Stars would be 4 stars easily.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Aside from the opening segment, this has been a pretty abysmal episode of Raw.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

NAKAMURAAAAAAAAA


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley gets to pick her opponent for Wrestlemania?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So what will WWE celebrate all month in April?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Not in a good mood, but I'm glad this happened....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838934920114270210


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

gotta watch nxt this week!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Total Package said:


> 90's Trish. Yes please.


Who's this 90's Trish you speaketh of


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Bayley will say Sasha. Steph overtuns it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it so acceptable on a PG show for Big E to come out there acting like some horny homosexual pervert? You'll never see any of the women getting told to go out there and do that, further prove that Vince is gay.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Bayley offering hugs next...yeah time for another break...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

fuck sake every month we "pay homage" to something


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I didn't know March was Women's History Month, well I feel special now lol!


March always been womens history month. Do your studies lady!

I don't remember WWE honoring womens history month in the past though?


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Please don't give Bayley a mic :cry


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sasha heel turn incoming?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I don't get how New Day is possible in PC and PG WWE.
> Three clearly gay black guys, blowing a "trombone", wearing "unicorns", pouring Booty-Os down kids' throats, and advertising their ice cream popsicles as "a mouthful of magic".
> 
> Seriously, what the hell?


I think you're reading farrrr too much into it, cereal and popsicles are normal kid friendly things and Xavier is literally just playing a trombone. :lol


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

JafarMustDie said:


> NAKAMURAAAAAAAAA


I haven't watched NXT in months but I think I'm going to this Wednesday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT promo, no more Peyton until after Mania if not longer crycrycry:cry


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> So what will WWE celebrate all month in April?


I looked it up and I don't think there is one, you could invent one lol!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hysteria said:


> So what will WWE celebrate all month in April?


April actually doesn't have a tagline in America as a month.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Lord is this segment is still going on? New Day have been directionless ever since they lost the titles.


They were directionless when they had the belts! Only had them so Vince could stick it to Demolition in his own usual petty way


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

The Figure 4 said:


> I haven't watched NXT in months but I think I'm going to this Wednesday.


I watch it weekly and enjoy it a lot. But yeah Nakamura will make it even more worth watching. :tripsblessed


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

GET IN MY OFFICE MICK


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Time for Bayley to remind us yet again she was a fan since she was a kid and she is living her dream *Sigh*..... get this shit over with quickly.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

why does Bayley get to pick her opponent for WM... this wont end well lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Byron is horrible. FOH with "Bayley buddies"


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh, joy, Foley inserting himself into another segment.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Sasha turns heel?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley is awful on the mic.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

If Bayley gets to pick her opponent she should pick Dana Brooke or Alicia Fox.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh no not another Raw women's in-ring mic segment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can someone kill Byron please? WTF


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't get the booking Bayley once again was helped to win the title. Bayley went on her word. To have help. So is Bayley a heel now? Is Charlotte face. Makes zero sense.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

It will turn into a threesome i mean triple threat match at WM


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmao fuck is this


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Headliner said:


> March always been womens history month. Do your studies lady!
> 
> I don't remember WWE honoring womens history month in the past though?


I guess I have a lot to learn about, I don't remember WWE celebrating it either. I don't remember talking about it in school either. Well at least I learned something new! :smile2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The booking of the women makes little to no sense recently. That doesn't even take into account the awful, short title reigns that has destroyed the title.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yep Sasha's turning heel cause Bayley's "ungrateful" for all of Sasha's help.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You won! Fuck! Why complain? This is why faces get booed. Poor writing also


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

you can tell it kills her to be out there on the mic. So fucking awkward


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK 

there I'll start it..........


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

God Bayley is awful :lol. You can tell being on the mic makes her very uncomfortable


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GET SOMEONE OUT HERE NOW.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ughh this is utter bollocks


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> They were directionless when they had the belts! Only had them so Vince could stick it to Demolition in his own usual petty way


Totally agree , they are just a bunch of annoying clowns.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

shes the worst ever on the mic 














































THE WORST


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexa Bliss needs to teach these women how to work a mic.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Sasha/Bayley turn now confirmed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley is abysmal.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bayley smiling at Sasha? She already get over how Sasha tainted her title defense? wow that was quick.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh fuck off Bayley, you & Sasha were celebrating on RAW Talk like it justified that Sasha cheated on your behalf. Now, you're having buyer's remorse? pfft :tripsscust


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Logic of piss -- why is the champion choosing her opponent?

brb picking Hornswoggle to wrestle me at Mania every year.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck off here comes charlottoe and now nia fucking jaxx


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This literally makes no sense.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What in the world is Dana wearing?!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd half-heartedly chanting Yes lol, that too after Foley essentially asks them to :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte in leggings kada


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Watching Mick with the women, makes me think he's more of a cuck than King ever was a dirty old bastard which says something


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Chicago is definitely not a smark city if they're cheering for this crap.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Botchy Dana is still around?? While isn't she fired yet? 

She's a botch machine
She's not athletic at all
She is terrible


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Women's three way at Mania.. Flair vs Banks vs Bayley


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Dana Brooke is untalented and looks like a prostitute.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Dana looks like a teacher on brazzers.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Is that really how they're gonna set it up? Jesus.. just awful


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

Byron: "the wacky, wavy, inflatable, arm-flailing Bayley Buddies (formerly tubemen)!!!"

SHUT THE FUCK UP AND DIE


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So the PPV streak is done :lol

What a waste :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Chicago doesn't pop for Sasha? That's interesting


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why the fuck is Dana still with Charlotte? Please, just exit yourself.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

This is so awful


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> God Bayley is awful :lol. You can tell being on the mic makes her very uncomfortable


It's been months now since Bayley has been on the main roster and people still don't get that this is her gimmick? She's not supposed to be someone who cuts "great" promos or whatever.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The logic of this feud is soooooooooooo wrong.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What in the world is Dana wearing?!


Clothes.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

With the regular sign removals, they should approach that cuck in the front row and remove that flag


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome to the Queendom


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO when Steph's music hit, my Mum and I both just went "ohhhh nooooo" :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What in the world is Dana wearing?!


I don't know, but it works for me. Then again, Dana could wear a potato sack and girl is still hot in my opinion.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Fatal Four Way at Mania. Sasha - Bayley - Charlotte - and DANA.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I am actually glad to see Stephanie come out. I like her bitching out Foley


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is an awful set-up to a WM match. Jesus.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Dana looks like a teacher on brazzers.


I wish I was her student ??


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steph now :lmao

End this please.

CM Punk chants :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ooooooof


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol anyone else notice how much whiter Charlotte's top teeth are than her bottom?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Figure 4 said:


> It's been months now since Bayley has been on the main roster and people still don't get that this is her gimmick? She's not supposed to be someone who cuts "great" promos or whatever.


Are you saying she's acting? No man she's just weak on the mic. She has no confidence at all.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Crowd shitting on Steph. :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph always putting Chicago in their place :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Steph shutting down the Punk chants once again.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Charlotte is technically the face in this.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Stephanie going off on the crowd dang!


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

boing!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Steph shuts down CM Punk chants in 1 . 2 . 3 .


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Chicago doesn't pop for Sasha? That's interesting


Popped for Alexa on 12/27 or at least it was solid reaction for a heel that according to some on here doesn't get a reaction.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Stephanie shutting the crowd up! :mark:

Well maybe for a second.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Stephanie shut that shit up quick! :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Steph even emascualates whole cities! :mark:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Steph sure castrated that audience


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Here comes Steph's tits ???


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Steph is the best.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Shots Fired!!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

lol...I'm proud of my city. This garbage women's storyline and Steph's annoying fucking voice drowned out by CM Punk chants.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, fuck off Steph. Seriously.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

My god Danas short little thiccccc body kills me


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

She said his name!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well the Punk chants started back up again. Fans got the last say this time. :lol


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol this crowd


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Steph with dat burial of Punk.:fuckyeah


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The crowd won't be denied :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why the fuck does Sasha deserve a shot?


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

cm punk is the boss


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol anyone else notice how much whiter Charlotte's top teeth are than her bottom?


I think she has veneers or something like that.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

She's not a Boss. Sasha stole her gimmick from Summer Rae. The Raw woman's roster is a mess. Why does Sasha deserve a shot? SD woman's division far superior. Charlotte is the only good thing on the Raws division


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Game of Thrones said:


> Steph with dat burial of Punk.:fuckyeah


 It was a lame insult.

Like HHH could last a minute in the octagon.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So much tension between Foley and Steph. A match will settle it *points at sign*
Of course Foley loses


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

cm punk is the boss.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Holy shit Sasha is so annoying


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm confused


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

That Vince sure has a good eye.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Game of Thrones said:


> Steph with dat burial of Punk.:fuckyeah


Um, no burial.

Typical Steph bullshit of losers this and losers that.

CM Punk chants damn near drowned out her annoying bullshit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is going to end so predictably.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Steph literally mic dropped the segment ... Hell she saved it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't. Steph always having to be the centerpiece whenever she's here. 

Hoping Bayley beats Sasha and Sasha turns on her after the match.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They are giving us Bayley v. Sasha tonight. LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Stephanie's part in that was great. Very well done and with authority.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Foley calling Sasha "The boss" is so cringey

Oh for fucks sake not this again fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why's Foley so damn worried about getting Sasha in the title match? Did he miss it where she interfered in the title match last night and tainted Bayley's win? Why's she deserve a shot? She not even gonna get any kind of punishment or even a few words said to her about it?


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Draw => triple threat at WM?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Someone said Stephanie's song sounds like it's going ding dong, now I can't unhear it lol!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

I am fucking tired of these three women.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Why the fuck does Sasha deserve a shot?


She defeated Nia Jax. 

Who else is ranked ahead of her?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bayley and Sasha are known to provide quite a bit of magic working with one another but I'm not sure it translates to face x face tonight. 

Just go ahead and get on with the Sasha turn instead of wasting this on Raw.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Byron makes me miss Coach, he did the 3rd wheel that gets teased better, plus he's just funny 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> It was a lame insult.
> 
> Like HHH could last a minute in the octagon.


He can last longer than Punk.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

:tripsscust yeah lets waste sasha vs bailey in a random raw , horrible booking


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia's gonna show up and ruin this somehow, isn't she.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steph really hates those CM Punk chants, you can just tell.

Probably practices lines to counter them in advance, this week the line was a very flat one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Giving away Sasha vs Bayley in free tv :heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I can't. Steph always having to be the centerpiece whenever she's here.
> 
> Hoping Bayley beats Sasha and Sasha turns on her after the match.


That's my guess as well.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I can't. Steph always having to be the centerpiece whenever she's here.
> 
> Hoping Bayley beats Sasha and Sasha turns on her after the match.


To be honest Steph and Charlotte are fine in these segments, it's the other 3 

Sasha can't play face with a mic 
Bayley can't talk period 
Mick is a cuck in the horsewomen segments like on Holy Foley and Twitter


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I liked that until the last bit. Sasha and Bayley tonight? For free? The fuck?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Sasha vs Bayley should be good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Talk about Braun being gone after a loss where is Nia lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

They need to call up Asuka to shut up these whiny crybabies (Sasha & Bayley)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Sasha gets away with interfering last night by simply saying "Dana would have probably came out anyways"? Lol ok then.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I hope Nia runs in so they don't waste Sasha/Bayley on a random Raw.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Expecting a Nia run in.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

cm punk with that space in stephs head


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sasha Bayley is not even a big match. I don't get why it matters it's on Raw


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

I see a Nia Jax interference incoming


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This is an awful set-up to a WM match. Jesus.


Outside of Mickie/Trish and if you want to count Sable/Mero vs Luna/Goldust, has any other women's match in the last 20 years had a well defined angle going in? Slips my mind if so.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> He can last longer than Punk.


 Most heavyweights would knock HHH's ass out in a minute.

HHH only has muscles for show, the guys in the heavyweight division have trained most of their lives and have the power to knockout average men and gym junkies out within a minute.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Punk is far from a loser. With all that nice :vince$ he doesn't have to lift a finger ever again. WWE is still sore they lost in court



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Well the Punk chants started back up again. Fans got the last say this time. :lol


They didn't give it up; I liked that. As WWE is all about the people, they drowned out the crowd


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

One Winged Angel said:


> It was a lame insult.
> 
> Like HHH could last a minute in the octagon.


If he was Punk's age, took two years to "train", he wouldn't do worse. I guarantee he can at least throw a punch


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Talk about Braun being gone after a loss where is Nia lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


No idea, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Heel Sasha is better than face Sasha, please turn her already.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

JafarMustDie said:


> They need to call up Asuka to shut up these whiny crybabies (Sasha & Bayley)


You mean to job to Charlotte? No thanks, send her to SD


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Like HHH could last a minute in the octagon.


Who gives a crap?

It's not the UFC


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Most heavyweights would knock HHH's ass out in a minute.


He last longer than Punk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Charlotte is technically the face in this.


How?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Steph just gonna take a jab at Punk losing his UFC match everytime they chant his name? Get some new matieral bitch.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I just want a Sasha heel turn, dammit!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Outside of Mickie/Trish and if you want to count Sable/Mero vs Luna/Goldust, has any other women's match in the last 20 years had a well defined angle going in? Slips my mind if so.


Ivory v. Chyna Wrestlemania 17?


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

I dont like the idea of a triple threat match at WM... also I'm tired of Charlotte being in the title picture.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Punk can't be a loser when he's married to AJ.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Sasha's shorts show off how incredibly tight her little body is

Fuaarrkk, her BF better be tearing it up proper!


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> He can last longer than Punk.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Steph just gonna take a jab at Punk losing his UFC match everytime they chant his name? Get some new matieral bitch.


Tell the fans in Chicago to get some new material


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, Charlotte's not wrong. 

She was wronged. At the very least, she should have won by DQ.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Cole Feeling eachother out


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> If he was Punk's age, took two years to "train", he wouldn't do worse. I guarantee he can at least throw a punch


 HHH would get killed, Punk would too. Difference is Punk won't be fighting in the heavyweight division with fighters who possess immense power.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Dana is so irrelevant that she gets no headset and no chair! :lol :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

BrotherNero said:


>












You know he would.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Come on girls pick it up god dammit.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Outside of Mickie/Trish and if you want to count Sable/Mero vs Luna/Goldust, has any other women's match in the last 20 years had a well defined angle going in? Slips my mind if so.


Ivory/China with the whole RTC, broken neck angle they ran. Chyna made her big return and shocked the world. 

Bellas vs AJ/PAige had an angle but AJ barely bothered to show up for a portion of the build


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

This is completely off topic but I'm pretty sure my refrigerator is demented it keeps making weird noises lol! Also Corey is hilarious.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> How?


For one Charlotte sent Dana away for the title match and Sasha proceeded to interfere and cost her the match, 2nd now Foley is acting as if it was no big deal and intended to leave her out of the title match a WM.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

You know there's actually an interesting story here, but they've done such an awful job telling it.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

good that they dont do this draw finish. we allready had that in 2015 & 2016


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

So boring. Dana is better than both.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Zac512 said:


> Who gives a crap?
> 
> It's not the UFC


 Steph keeps referring to Punk's loss in the UFC...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This match lacks passion. Their NXT feud had a lot more substance...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

9 years ago, not 10, Charlotte.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Tell the fans in Chicago to get some new material


Why should they? They know it ruins their crappy segments and gets under their skin. If Steph is gonna try and be so witty and put them in their place get some new comeback lines, otherwise ignore it like you tell the roster to do.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Strategize said:


> You know there's actually an interesting story here, but they've done such an awful job telling it.


Awful is being nice. They are butchering it like Salt Bae.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

i expect nia jax to come.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> This match lacks passion. Their NXT feud had a lot more substance...


It's a lack of story and heel/face dynamic.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charlotte hates her father and publicly rejected him, but will still rip off his entire character, moveset and constantly mention him :lol


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

JafarMustDie said:


> So boring. Dana is better than both.



Do you just random shit for shock value?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

One Winged Angel said:


> HHH would get killed, Punk would too. Difference is Punk won't be fighting in the heavyweight division with fighters who possess immense power.


I never said he would win. I said if he was his age and took the same amount of time to train that Punk and his camp promoted him as doing, Hunter would at least come off looking better. Yes he gets his ass beat, but he can at least square up to throw a punch. Anyone who saw Punk wrestle when he was talking about his martial arts training saw he couldn't throw a straight, non sloppy strike or a punch, and that training wasn't serious enough to change that. At his worst, HHH's fake punches look real, so I think he at least looks less like a kid at recess with his hands. That said they both get beat, and HHH has the common sense to not make a mockery of himself or UFC by "training" and looking like that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> For one Charlotte sent Dana away for the title match and Sasha proceeded to interfere and cost her the match, 2nd now Foley is acting as if it was no big deal and intended to leave her out of the title match a WM.


So after all the cheating she's done, if she gets cheater once she's officially the good guy for the story, how? If she had got turned on sure, but heel who's been cheating gets cheated is fair play. It's grounds for a rematch but it doesn't make her a face


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Why should they? They know its gets under their skin and ruins their crappy segments.


Not really. It just makes them look like morons chanting for a man who quit out on them.

They look even more like morons when Steph is able to shut them down so quick too.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok I am tapping out, enjoy the rest of the show all!


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

N3LL14 said:


> Do you just random shit for shock value?


At least we get to see some ass. Bayley is very unattractive.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Who's ready to sing along ? 

"I'm not like most girls! /
who only take what they've been given /
like a plastic little princess
...
I'm not like most girls!"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why was the first hour of raw better then fastlane x 10


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Am I the only one that hates Bailey's gimmick? She is damn near 30 and has those dumb ass sad child like expressions when she is getting flamed or just like when she started the match. Stupid fucking hugger gimmick is fucking childish.

Sasha is abysmal to the point i want to mute the tv when she talks.

Charlotte is the most tolerable but still looks like a damn joke for losing the title all the damn time.

And Mick Foley and his weird creepy ass is so damn obsessive and cringe when talking about the women it is getting terrible.

I hope Asuka destroys them all


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> *So after all the cheating she's done,* if she gets cheater once she's officially the good guy for the story, how? If she had got turned on sure, but heel who's been cheating gets cheated is fair play. It's grounds for a rematch but it doesn't make her a face


Hope you aren't referring to Charlotte because she hasn't cheated to win a PPV title match since Extreme Rules against Nattie. She has beaten Sasha clean at Summerslam, Hell in a Cell and Roadblock. She beat Bayley clean at the Rumble and beat them both clean at Clash of Champions.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasha booty looking right with all these wedgies though.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

THis is one of the worst raws ever


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Holy sloppy...


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

What a shitty chain that was


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This is getting messy.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Ill try to not fall asleep in the bathroom.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is really quiet.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Irrelevant said:


> It's a lack of story and heel/face dynamic.


No its environment. At Full Sail they have worked most the same crowd for weeks, months, years. They saw them come up and support them accordingly. They hang on everything they do. That is not there in a different city every week with different demographics in terms of young fan, old fan, boy, girl, teen girl, teen boy, woman, man, black, white, hispanic, southern fan, etc 

People talk about why some women struggle, why American Alpha despite their push still get out popped by the Usos every week, or why the 205 guys struggle at times ... It's setting. IF these places operated in central locations with fans who became a cult like following they would all look that much better, but that isn't the nature of the Raw or SD beast


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

It's like these two are going in slow motion.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nicky Midss said:


> THis is one of the worst raws ever


You must not watch a lot of RAWS.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Story is way too complex for it's own good. They literally rushed through everything in one segment.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

The fuck is this pinning combo? They're botching all of them!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The length of this segment


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Where is Emma Damn it!


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Nicky Midss said:


> THis is one of the worst raws ever


Nope Jericho is in it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd is not feeling this match at all.

Safe to say this women's revolution shit has flopped big time.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Where is Emma Damn it!


She's in Vegas right now lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Boos midway through. A shame, but I agree. The face/face dynamic just does not work between these two. :larry

Edit: And your champion takes a loss. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Unfortunately it's not NXT. Casuals don't give a shit about the 4HW


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol tapped just like that.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They made BAyley look like a joke lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

The queen has no ass


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok then. Triple threat it is. Poor Nia.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh shocker. Champ gets beat in a non-title match


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Send these 2 back to NXT & call up The Iconic Duo


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Wait did they f*ck up or something ? I thought Charlotte was gonna face Sasha next week to determine if Sasha goes to WM?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Champion pinned again to find a contender :lmao

Charlotte and Sasha in back to back women's title matches :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And not a single fuck was giving by the crowd.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Man fuck this shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They have to spicen up the Women's title scene. It's literally the same people EVERY SINGLE MONTH.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

What a mess..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JafarMustDie said:


> Send these 2 back to NXT & call up The Iconic Duo


They're waaaaaaaaay worse in the ring even @Mordecay would agree on this :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Run them as a triple threat at Mania and let Nia Jax win the Andre The Giant Battle Royal


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> They made BAyley look like a joke lol


Man she is a joke


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Whilst I'm glad Sasha won, I can't ever get behind a champ being booked weak. For the champ to lose via tapout without shenanigans, no thanks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This heatless match


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Should of just kept this shit fucking simple. Charlotte keeps the title, Bayley wins at mania. Easy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Should be Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley with Charlotte's streak still alive and Bayley still chasing the title.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

never mind lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

JafarMustDie said:


> Send these 2 back to NXT & call up The Iconic Duo


It's the shitty creative team that needs to be sent down. Stop being a mark.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Not really. It just makes them look like morons *chanting for a man who quit out on them*.
> 
> They look even more like morons when Steph is able to shut them down so quick too.


Lol quit on them? WWE's doctor's nearly got him killed, Vince constantly lied to him and he wasn't happy being there anymore in that toxic environment. Don't act as if Punk should be looked down upon because he quit a company he wasn't happy being a part of anymore because of their horrible backstage bullshit he had to put up with.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

strowman is stronger than paper towels


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins getting hurt really messed up this feud. I'm not excited for it anymore.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> They're waaaaaaaaay worse in the ring even @Mordecay would agree on this :lol


At least they're hot (and not that bad on mic)

Billie's ass :trips5


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

What the fuck was this? They really should've either did a 4-way for the women's title or just do Sasha and Bayley at WM. This was just overcomplicated for no reason.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> And not a single fuck was giving by the crowd.


because they want CM Punk.

- Idiot


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Triple H interview? Here's the sum up of it - blah blah blah, Seth shouldn't come to Mania, I'm the King of Kings blah blah blah lol.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho vs Joe, Braun, Roman, & Trips have to come in this half hour.

Either Undertaker isn't showing tonight, or Jericho vs Joe will be short


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> This heatless match


 In Chicago! :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Wait did they f*ck up or something ? I thought Charlotte was gonna face Sasha next week to determine if Sasha goes to WM?


Nah, Steph overruled Mick, saying that it would be Sasha vs Bayley instead of Charlotte vs Sasha. It was a bit confusing tbf and I really didn't care


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Rollins getting hurt really messed up this feud. I'm not excited for it anymore.


Truly the worst possible time for him to get injured.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

35 minutes until the homecoming


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> How?


She got screwed over?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck HHH/Rollins. Hurry up and get Undertaker out


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> It's the shitty creative team that needs to be sent down. Stop being a mark.


It's not their fault Bayley is garbage on mic & in ring. They can't do anything to fix her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw gonna end with shell of his former self Taker.

:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JafarMustDie said:


> At least they're hot (and not that bad on mic)
> 
> Billie's ass :trips5


Sasha & Char are attractive to me :draper2

And they're worse than Char & Sasha on the mic as heels at least.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> They're waaaaaaaaay worse in the ring even @Mordecay would agree on this :lol


Yeah, they are not ready. Although you would agree with me that they both are better than Dana and Nia :grin2:



JafarMustDie said:


> At least they're hot (and not that bad on mic)
> 
> Billie's ass :trips5


Billie is very atractive, but she has no ass lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Rollins getting hurt really messed up this feud. I'm not excited for it anymore.


 They could have really done with a inter promotional blood feud between AJ and Joe. Refer to their history and Joe being envious of AJ getting ahead of him in the WWE while he wasted away in NXT. It would be a lot better than what they have planned for them for WM and would give WM a much needed hot feud.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> They have to spicen up the Women's title scene. It's literally the same people EVERY SINGLE MONTH.


I said it before, keep the CW on 205 Live so they don't look like a waste with 2-5 mins all of Monday night. 

They can easily use Paige, Summer Rae, Fox, Emma, and Dana in secondary women segments. 

There's no reason on SDL you can have Alexa/Mickie/Becky/Naomi at one another throats, Nikki/Natty catching one another outside every week, Mella making Ellswoth her bitch, and Maryse cheering on Miz yet Raw can only show 3-4 women. I mean your argument against it has to be SD using so many women eats into the time of the tag teams since they have less time available as is, but the fact remains that the women are all mosre over than most the cruiserweights and no one wins when half the women never appear and the CW guys get 2-3 mins of time in 3 hours


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol quit on them? WWE's doctor's nearly got him killed, Vince constantly lied to him and he wasn't happy being there anymore in that toxic environment. Don't act as if Punk should be looked down upon because he quit a company he wasn't happy being a part of anymore because of their horrible backstage bullshit he had to put up with.


Still quit on them.

You know whats so funny about all that? He will still come back :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

JafarMustDie said:


> It's not their fault Bayley is garbage on mic & in ring. They can't do anything to fix her.


on the mic yes
in the ring no
for me


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Hope you aren't referring to Charlotte because she hasn't cheated to win a PPV title match since Extreme Rules against Nattie. She has beaten Sasha clean at Summerslam, Hell in a Cell and Roadblock. She beat Bayley clean at the Rumble and beat them both clean at Clash of Champions.


What, she has cheated and uses back up. She got a taste of her own medicine. She's not the face in this, unless people are being ridiculous


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JafarMustDie said:


> At least they're hot (and not that bad on mic)
> 
> Billie's ass :trips5


Peyton's ass...









:banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't know if HHH-Rollins will have a match at WM, maybe a 10 minute brawl?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So Finn to appear and Taker to appear still.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman/Braun going last. I'm expecting either Taker to show up, or Taker's gong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> She got screwed over?


And she's never screwed anybody over? she's been a straight up heel for a minute she cheats, uses back up, talks shit. Her getting screwed over via cheating is more karma.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, they are not ready. Although you would agree with me that they both are better than Dana and Nia :grin2:


Absolutely ! :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Where is Emma Damn it!


Who cares? Eva Marie, now there's a star


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

For the love of god, just give us the setup already to 

Strowman - Big Show 
Balor - Joe 
Taker - Reigns


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> What, she has cheated and uses back up. She got a taste of her own medicine. She's not the face in this, unless people are being ridiculous


Tbf Charlotte is right two times Bayleys won due to Sasha interference. If anything Charlotte should of had a DQ win.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sasha & Char are attractive to me :draper2
> 
> And they're worse than Char & Sasha on the mic as heels at least.


Don't really care about women that much, but I would prefer watching them over watching Sasha & Bayley. I like Charlotte. 



Mordecay said:


> Yeah, they are not ready. Although you would agree with me that they both are better than Dana and Nia :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> Billie is very atractive, but she has no ass lol


It looks great when she wears her ring attire. Just like Peyton's.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charly rocking that cleavage lately wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see they are back to good colors for Reigns' attire as opposed to that abomination they put on him last night.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> So Finn to appear and Taker to appear still.


I don't think Finn will appear, unless he confronts Joe. But it wouldn't make sense, storyline wise.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

One Winged Angel said:


> I don't know if HHH-Rollins will have a match at WM, maybe a 10 minute brawl?


An unsanctioned fight works between the two like Michaels/HHH @ SummerSlam 02


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'd bet it'll just be a confrontation at Mania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Roman/Braun going last. I'm expecting either Taker to show up, or Taker's gong.


Why not both?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just feel awful for Rollins. It's a shame that he's injured the same knee twice, in a year and a half.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HHH is here bow down


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can Hunter grow his old hair back.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

HHH trolling Punk


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Strategize said:


> Should of just kept this shit fucking simple. Charlotte keeps the title, Bayley wins at mania. Easy.


I agree but they have snookered themselves when there are only three/four women on the show that actually wrestle, Paige and Summer Rae are injured Alicia Fox is busy playing valet for some reason. Emma well god knows what is going on there Dana is too green. so that leaves Nia and those three. You end up with a years worth of bouncing around between them as they have no jobbers to play with. You have too keep them all strongish so you get 50/50 booking and a bouncy title.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

CM Punk shots


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Triple H just took shots at Punk. :trips3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dafuq does HHH have on his wrist? Does he shop at Hot Topic?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are using his documentary clips aren't they? Lazy fucks :lol


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

HHH looking old.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

HHH trolling Punk


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is this whole promo about Best doctor in the world a shot at Punk for complaining about WWE medical?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Live via satellite, I think I'm having flashbacks to win The Rock did the same thing lol!


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Triple H GOAT. I could listen to him talk for hours. :trips5


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Via Satellite :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I somehow think Rollins will be ready by WM. Gut feeling.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Trips taking shots at Punk. Good stuff.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Triple H awkwardly leaning while the camera is off center


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

HHH still acting sour about CM Punk. He looks desperate and pathetic


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HHH is gold


Always good to troll Punk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Didn't HHH dub Seth "The Man" though?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Nothing better than Trips and his revisionist history :maury


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

HHH's beard looks very thick.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HHH bringing it via satellite :rockwut


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Haitch is incredible on the mic


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

AmWolves10 said:


> HHH still acting sour about CM Punk. He looks desperate and pathetic


Yeah WWE constantly thinks about cm Punk all the time..


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Ohh.....boo hoo hoo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Tbf Charlotte is right two times Bayleys won due to Sasha interference. If anything Charlotte should of had a DQ win.


Dana cheated first in the first match


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Let's get it Joe :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Via satellite? Dude is in gorilla lol


----------



## Matthew Incredible (Mar 3, 2014)

I guess I don't really get the Goldberg hate. I thought it was refreshing to see a non-midget and a guy that looks like a legitimate athlete holding the belt (I'm not knocking Owens, it was just refreshing). The dude still looks incredible at 50! With the way WWE has booked pretty much everyone on RAW, it would be more interesting to watch Goldberg spend 20 minutes trying to find the gorilla position than see most of this crap and I wasn't a Goldberg mark back in the late 90s. 

So far, the highlights have been Owens/Jericho, Goldberg/Lesnar, and I really liked the Neville/Aries stuff. All the other stuff has been pure shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God he keeps saying "Don't call me out at WM Rollins" so are we just gonna get some cheap 10 minute brawl after all this build up? Man that would be lame.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What did Haitch say about Punk?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Joe!:mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh Green and Black doesn't look bad on Joe, but his Black and Red pants are still my favorite.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

reigns in the main event. taker will sacrifice himself to put that young blood over.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Yeah WWE constantly thinks about cm Punk all the time..


Cause they know they will be able to get him to come back. Its pretty obvious it will happen sometime down the line.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> God he keeps saying "Don't call me out at WM Rollins" so are we just gonna get some cheap 10 minute brawl after all this build up? Man that would be lame.


 A brawl is better than an underwhelming match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> What did Haitch say about Punk?


Nothing he diddnt even reference him once. Haven't you heard it's all about Punk.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

One Winged Angel said:


> What did Haitch say about Punk?


He was just trolling saying stuff like take a look at the world class medical care WWE uses


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Saw Trips ugly mug and finally turned off my TV for the night. I do hope the crowd tortured him and Steph with CM Punk chants cause THEY deserve those chants. The guys and gals doing their jobs in the ring do not. 

Anyway, I'll have to find out what happens with Roman and Undertaker tomorrow.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Time for our savior Y2J


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Screw that Triple H promo. Jericho vs Joe could have used that time to work a longer match.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Damn, no pop for Joe at all


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> God he keeps saying "Don't call me out at WM Rollins" so are we just gonna get some cheap 10 minute brawl after all this build up? Man that would be lame.


They are leaving it ambiguous because they are not sure Rollins will be cleared.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

the thing I love about trips is he always sounds like he means what he says... 

One of the most realistic wrestlers in the business. Brings a believablity to his feuds most don't.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Man, Joe/Jericho this short? I was actually looking forward to seeing what those two had.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

southrnbygrace said:


> Saw Trips ugly mug and finally turned off my TV for the night. I do hope the crowd tortured him and Steph with CM Punk chants cause THEY deserve those chants. The guys and gals doing their jobs in the ring do not.


shut up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Hello Punk, our medical staff is the best"


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Emma!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Man, Joe/Jericho this short? I was actually looking forward to seeing what those two had.


 Strowman-Reigns still to come.

Emmalina :lmao

This show has been something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emma.

:lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

"Everyone always called me the man"

No, that's you and the E trying to make people think you're on Austin/rock/hogan level.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh hey Emma.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else think Joe should go back to tights?

I always thought this was his best attire


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Always good to troll Punk


Of course it's "good" until the fans inevitably gives it right back and then it's something to complain about.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

EMMA COMING SOON AGAIN LMAO


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

17 more weeks for evil emma :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

EVIL EMMA :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They must be trying to set some pro wrestling vignette record with Emma.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I like Emma but I give zero fucks if she doesn't have Dana with her


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Emma...coming soon...WWE with the ultimate troll job.


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

Evil Emma coming back :mark 

!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

From Emma, to Emmalina....back to Emma?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

why does a makeover take 13 weeks?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Emma looks like she's going to be a heel. The division needs faces, especially with Banks' rumored heel turn. They can't have Bayley fight everybody.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Now we get "Emma" vignettes? What in the fuck


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this match is not happening


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Emma's rebranding is a Lady Gaga rip-off, amazing right...?
WWE keeps up with relevancy I see


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> "Everyone always called me the man"
> 
> *No, that's you and the E trying to make people think you're on Austin/rock/hogan level.*


 The original Roman Reigns :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emma coming soon, I bet she debuts after Summerslam

Graves. "Not this again" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

So wait..they're going back to the very gimmick that they never should've changed in the first place? They basically just dicked around with Emma for no reason.

And LOL @ Corey "Not this again".


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> The Original Roman Reigns :lol


Trips still higher tier than CM (Low ratings) Punk.

And one of the all time greats and most popular wrestlers of all time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Remember they spent months trying to make Darren Young great again? I feel like it's gonna be like this for Emma. It will go nowhere!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

CM Punk chants during this? Christ.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd has been pretty quiet for Chicago standards.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

This is nice


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There is a group of muppets on the crowd that have been chanting "CM Punk" during the whole damn show.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That'll do it.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> Trips still higher tier than CM (Low ratings) Punk.
> 
> And one of the all time greats and most popular wrestlers of all time.


I for one enjoyed punk far more than hunter. HHH pushed me away from wrestling in 03-04

I get that big picture he's decent but to me he has always sucked.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, that was fast.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho loses in 5 minutes by countout in his return ? :fuckthis


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What was the logic in that?

Jericho was out cold outside the ring, why not roll him into the ring instead of winning by count out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wasn't Jericho just knocked out?!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I quite liked that. 

Except for the Codebreaker. Should've just left it alone.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I get Jericho is a jobber but there's no need for this to the us champion


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Jericho please go back to tights, you're much older now and your getting chunky, tights would look much better on you and hide alot of your flab.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Why bother making this match then if they're going to pull this nonsense?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ok...weird ending. 

Brawl time :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, that was kinda flat. Guess Balor will return next week.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Samoa joe just squashed Kevin Owens wrestlemania opponent. I just kinda lost interest.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

CODEBREAKER

Now that's a better ending!


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

I wqas hoping Balor would save Jericho. Where is Balor anyway?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ANGRY STROWMAN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HAHHAHAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAAH 

That was one of the more original finishes in recent memory.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Way to make Y2J look strong going wrestlemania..... oh wait Y2J getting just doing his usual job of getting owned by everyone.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

bambamgordy said:


> Samoa joe just squashed Kevin Owens wrestlemania opponent. I just kinda lost interest.


What did you expect? Samoa will squash anyone right now. Jericho vs Owens will be great still tbh.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Had to have Jericho hit the codebreaker to keep him from lookin like a puss

Hate how WWE does that.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> I for one enjoyed punk far more than hunter. HHH pushed me away from wrestling in 03-04
> 
> I get that big picture he's decent but to me he has always sucked.


Cool thats an opinion but bashing HHH for not being rock austin level is the dumbest argument ever..

I could easily say that about punk with his horrid ratings as champ.. Punk will never be HHH level.. HHH has double the twitter followers and drew far better ratings as champion.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Demolition119 said:


> Way to make Y2J look strong going wrestlemania..... oh wait Y2J getting just doing his usual job of getting owned by everyone.


 He beat AJ Styles clean at WM :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It's becoming increasingly evident that 95% of their current booking finishes for the matches are only being booked in order to surprise. Whatever you least expect is what they'll go with. Very shortsighted.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

bambamgordy said:


> Samoa joe just squashed Kevin Owens wrestlemania opponent. I just kinda lost interest.


Agreed. He's going to be defending his us championship at mania and he's jobbing on raw? Wtf?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what exactly did Braun "start" last night? Reigns beat him clean.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope for the sake of their WM match that Taker is in better shape.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

reigns again getting main event spot, i honestly don't understand the retards doing the booking at times


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> He beat AJ Styles clean at WM :lol


AJ has also lost to jobsworth


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

so Takers Gong gonna interrupt Strowman and Reigns in the ring face to face *GONG*?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> He beat AJ Styles clean at WM :lol


Styles' destiny in the wwe is to eventually become a Chris Jericho so it was very appropriate. He will be the new over guy that everyone loves who jobs to everyone, as we are about to see tomorrow night.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The first hour of this show was really great, boy has it fallen off since then.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Strowman has a face of a baby.

Cannot unsee :lmao


----------



## Matthew Incredible (Mar 3, 2014)

Joe will be built up in order to job to Roman during the summer and/or fall in the latest failed attempt at being a top face. I'm calling it right here, although, I think anybody could figure this out.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> Cool thats an opinion but bashing HHH for not being rock austin level is the dumbest argument ever..
> 
> I could easily say that about punk with his horrid ratings as champ.. Punk will never be HHH level.. HHH has double the twitter followers and drew far better ratings as champion.


Thanks for your insight.

HHH sucks


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

BRAUN!:mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry WWE, you already killed Braun's aura way too early....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You're def right about that Braun :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AmWolves10 said:


> Agreed. He's going to be defending his us championship at mania and he's jobbing on raw? Wtf?


Exactly, imagine The Rock losing a match on Raw to Test going into his WM 17 match against Austin, OR HBK losing against Carlito or Big Show going into his match with Undertaker at WM. You keep your guys looking strong going into WM, don't job out guys that has big matches.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes chants to Braun saying Chicago doesn't like Roman :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

100% Braun adlibbed that "Chicago doesn't like you" line :lmao:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Have a feeling that Strowman fades into obscurity after tonight. WWE built him up and then predictability took over with Reigns pinning him clean.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DONG!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Taker :mark


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

STROWMAN AND TAKER.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Taker :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the actual fuck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Roman Reigns shall rest in pieces.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Show Roman hung from a cross


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Undertaker and Strowman confirmed


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD is my home :mj4


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SMACKDOWN LIVE'S PHENOM IS HERE! :cole


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

So wait a fucking minute. You are telling me they couldn't have Taker interfere at fastlane to save Braun from being pinned?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

GONG..........GONG, fuck yes.........GONG!

Undertaker!:mark:
:bahgawd


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Taker here for Strowman or Reigns?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here he is!!


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

UUUUUNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDEEEEEERRRRRRTAKERRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The first hour of this show was really great, boy has it fallen off since then.


where were your gifs when we needed them? :grin2::grin2:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wtf man your susposed to be in SD tommorro :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

AngryConsumer said:


> Have a feeling that Strowman fades into obscurity after tonight. WWE built him up and then predictability took over with Reigns pinning him clean.


Noooope.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Don't tell me Taker's opponent is Braun.. Lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> God Jericho please go back to tights, you're much older now and your getting chunky, tights would look much better on you and hide alot of your flab.


Dude's working Joe or Owens, he ain't got flub compared to them or Zayn for that matter lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The original part-timer is here.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This'll be interesting.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

:woo

Strowman and Taker? 

Yoooooooo


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> Styles' destiny in the wwe is to eventually become a Chris Jericho so it was very appropriate. He will be the new over guy that everyone loves who jobs to everyone, as we are about to see tomorrow night.


 Looking that way. I just hope he does a year in the indys and NJPW before being retired by Kenny at WK.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Never gets old!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Strowman Taker be better then Roman Taker


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Undertaker/Strowan will be awful, please, no. Taker is too old to go at it with someone like Braun, he'll end up getting hurt.

.... Though, if they make it special, it would be a decent way to pass the torch in a retirement match (but I heard Braun is "buried" now, so)


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FUCK YES TAKER PUT OVER STROWMAN


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so we supposed to be excited to see Taker vs Braun after Braun just lost to Roman last night? If they was gonna do this shit then Braun should have fucking went over last night, why make your big monster already beaten going into a match against Undertaker at WM?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is Taker here for Strowman or Reigns?


Why not both since they both want to be called the big dog? A triple threat would lead to a good match and limit his work


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Taker looks a little bit better


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Mark looks good


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Taker!!! :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So where does this leave Roman


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i agree with chicago, this is holy shit indeed


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Taker with that gut :lol

:lmao at Braun dropping to Taker only for Super Roman to show up I bet.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol. I guess it is Roman-Taker then.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the hell Strowman


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Chicago, please, act like you've seen The Undertaker before.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Braun's Shooked! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, Braun is a bitch.

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Smackdown is my home"

*Hasn't appear in Smackdown ever since*

...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy shit chant for Strowman/Taker! :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand Braun is now a bitch :kobelol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Undertaker! Undertaker! Undertaker!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh look another full time pussy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

MOTHER FUCKING SWERVE


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

There he is, the big DAWG :cole


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Roman..what a fucking bitch....go away please.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

A Triple Threat?! Also Roman has his combat boots back.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

If only Braun had taken out Reigns and we got Braun vs Taker instead.

But noooooooooo.

:fuck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> where were your gifs when we needed them? :grin2::grin2:


Sh*t you right, we could be watching Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal in gif form right now over this crap :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh shit :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

HAHAHHAA, YESSSSSS.... Please turn heel here!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess it is Reigns and Taker. WWE got me on that, thought it was Strowman.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

So it's really happening.....WOW this is surreal..........


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think it's more a sign of respect from Bruan


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And so, Roman Reigns' fall to the dark side is complete.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I swear WWE tries to get Roman booed I don't understand it


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Here we go!!! :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roman to come out to suck the heat out of the building.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Braun scared of taker?!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Ugh. This rapscallion


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The boos :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Noooope.


Hate to say I told you so. :lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

oh look another stupid ass undertaker feud with no reason, purpose, or story.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

So Strowman runs away through the crowd like a little bitch? what?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Braun shifting into bitch mode.

Confirmed: It's over for Braun.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Taker vs Reigns>>>>>>>Taker vs Braun


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i love that promo by Taker a few months ago saying Wrestlemania will no longer define him, he then proceeded to disappear and is just now showing up to have a match at WM, lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd could not give a shit about this.

Apathetic to Roman and the odd shrieking girl :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hope Reigns spears the shit out of him.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

bambamgordy said:


> So Strowman runs away through the crowd like a little bitch? what?


He still gets flashbacks of that 2 on 4 beatdown KAne and Taker gave him


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> oh look another stupid ass undertaker feud with no reason, purpose, or story.


The story is Roman eliminated him at mania. Costing him the main event at mania. How is that no story.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Roman is awesome, forget the haters


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

ROMAN SUCKS ROMAN SUCKS...damn right.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

AngryConsumer said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > Noooope.
> ...


Still say nope. There is more to this with Strowman to come I think.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Heel Roman?!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

AmWolves10 said:


> Braun scared of taker?!


While Roman voluntarily gets in the ring with Undertaker. Once again, the purpose is to make Roman look strong again


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Game of Thrones said:


> If only Braun had taken out Reigns and we got Braun vs Taker instead.
> 
> But noooooooooo.
> 
> :fuck


Yeah, but at Taker's age, Braun couldn't do more than 1-2 of his moves to him bc he'd break Taker's hip or something, and Taker could only do about 1/4 of his moves because he couldn't lift Braun. I don't think it would be good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

100% Roman sucks chants.

LOL


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Why is Undertaker even out there?
Can't they book this crap to even make rudimentary sense?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well Braun, was nice knowing you, they kill your aura already in favor of this overpushed idiot


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Lmaooo Roman is a joke


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is good !! :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

:mark :mark


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

My yard now dead man


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"ROMAN SUCKS" :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

That works too :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its takers yard BITCH


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Roman Sucks Hahaha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YESSS!!! :lmao 

Pop shit and get chokeslammed ya'll.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Braun scared of taker?!


Scared, no, it was probably to be taken more as a sign of respect being as he didn't walk away fast and didn't break eye contact until the last possible moment.


----------



## Matthew Incredible (Mar 3, 2014)

Way to make Braun look like a total pussy, unless he comes back and whoops them both.


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

I want a heel Roman so bad. He is born to be a heel.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Undertaker is now eternally babyface even if he kills CM Punk in the middle of the ring with a shotgun.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh man if Roman goes over at Mania....


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

taker got a massive gut lol


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

CHOKESLAM! YES!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK OFF ROMAN YOU PILE OF FUCKING SHIT...

TOMBSTONE HIS ASS OFF A CAGE AND END HIM


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Would have been funny if they cheered Roman just to fuck with WWE stupid part-timers.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Roman did just sonned when Taker dropped him and fixed his jacket like bitch please lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see Braun vs Mahal at Fastlane in two years.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Chris Jericho/Kevin Owens/Samoa Joe/Sami Zayn opening segment + brawl

- Neville vs Rich Swann for the Cruiserweight title

- Neville/Austin Aries post-match segment + attack

- Goldberg/Paul Heyman/Brock Lesnar segment

- Triple H promo via satellite

- Braun Strowman/Undertaker/Roman Reigns closing segment


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Taker still has it!!! How does he do it? He goes from looking broken down to his old self? :mark:


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They really just emasulated Braun like that? Wow.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

You've gotta turn him heel


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

if roman wins :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:mark::woo
:dance


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LOL at Cole trying to sell this.

Crowd was hot for Taker-Braun, could not give a shit about Taker-Roman :lmao

:suckit Roman fangirls

LMAO so that's how they announce it on commentary? After Taker and Reigns look at the sign.

This is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I rather see Undertaker vs Cena at WrestleMania.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Haha Roman sucks


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Seriously, why the fuck does Roman get one if Taker's last remaining matches? Who ever said 'Man, what a dream match Roman vs Taker would be!' NOBODY! Because it makes no fucking sense. When Bray did it, it made sense because of character type. 

Shane was a little weird but he's been in the business for so many years and has actual history with Taker.

The only reason I have interest in this match is to hopefully see him shit on Roman. 


Fuck Roman.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Taker should really just have sprang for laser removal on that neck tat..


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

I wish that Roman would be a heel that belittles and disrespects babyfaces and then smashes them to pieces.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LISTEN WWE, LETS HAVE THE DEAD MAN RETURN AS THE AMERICAN BAD ASS complete with kid rock entrance, it makes sense


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> The story is Roman eliminated him at mania. Costing him the main event at mania. How is that no story.


everyone gets elminated by somebody in the royal rumble.. shallow concept that happened months ago, and undertaker didn't even come out for roman he came out to interupot braun straumen.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

THE DEADMAN IS BACK TAKING SOULS-UHH & DIGGING HOLES-UHH


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What we were waiting for!
Also Undertaker is losing


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

starsfan24 said:


> Oh man if Roman goes over at Mania....


He is, people might as well pucker up for it now. I can't believe this is actually a question.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I rather see Undertaker vs Cena at WrestleMania.


Cena wanted to do that match, but word was Vince didn't want to. For whatever the reason.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Cena is crying right now.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Epic moment.

Roman really should go over though. But it's unlikely.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

JafarMustDie said:


> THE DEADMAN IS BACK TAKING SOULS-UHH & DIGGING HOLES-UHH


If Undertaker dug a hole big enough for Roman, he´d look like Goldberg after an F5. :grin2:


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Roman maybe the worst thing to walk into the WWE . John Cena at least has character heart and emotion. This guys is absolutely awful. He is artificially made PERIOD


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I swear WWE tries to get Roman booed I don't understand it



TBH he could have come out arm in arm with CM Punk in Chicago and still go booed.


Really don't like Braun standing aside, though I get it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That just sold Taker vs Roman for A LOT of people


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Funny. When it was Taker/Strowman in the ring the crowd was going crazy in a positive way. Taker/Roman only sucked the life out of it and brought negativity. Taker choke slamming Roman was all that got a pop. 

WWE made a big mistake.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

The crowd went from chanting holy shit and excited with Strowman and Taker.

Booing and dying down with Roman and Taker...

Chokeslam got a hella of pop tho.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Literally, the best thing that WWE could do for Roman right now is have him attack Undertaker, unprovoked, about a week before Mania, then have him seal the heel deal by some sort of dastardly deed at Mania that retires Undertaker.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Taker go ahead and botch your tombstone at mania...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They have to turn Roman heel, they have to if he is facing Taker


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Cena wanted to do that match, but word was Vince didn't want to. For whatever the reason.


Because the ship already sailed for Cena/Taker, it is nothing but a formality that does nothing at this point.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so Braun a nearly 7 foot huge hulking motherfucker in his prime who was a professional weight lifter is afraid of an old man with a gut? Ok then.....


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Reign Supreme said:


> I want a heel Roman so bad. He is born to be a heel.


He was born to work for NPR with his awful promos and boring speaking voice...but Vince has a hard on for muscled dudes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AmWolves10 said:


> Taker go ahead and botch your tombstone at mania...


Lmao super salty


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I swear, they only have these fuckers even confront each other so that they have material for a video package. Because this has nothing to do with storytelling. It's "let's leak the Wrestlemania card to Meltzer and pretend on TV like everybody knows what's happening".
Atrocious.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Roman booed out of his 3rd straight Mania gonna be hilarious


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Joseph92 said:
> 
> 
> > I rather see Undertaker vs Cena at WrestleMania.
> ...


I think that decision causes Cena to more and more say fuck it to WWE and spend more time doing Hollywood.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

If Reigns beat Taker at WrestleMania they should just do a full heel turn then and there. Say bye bye to those tweener reactions he gets in some venues, it just going to be BOOOOOOOOOOO from then on.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like people aren't gonna boo Taker, fans respect him a lot. Why would the WWE put Roman against him if they want him to get cheered? Well I like Undertaker better than Roman but that isn't the case for everyone but yeah I feel like most people are gonna cheer Taker over Roman though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> I rather see Undertaker vs Cena at WrestleMania.


I would rather see Roman vs Cena, Taker, and the Rock! Roman pins the Taker to win and all 3 hold up his hand afterwards.. Then we get to watch the stadium torn to the ground and cars burned in the parking lot.


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

MUAHAHAHAHAHA

Somebody is turning heel.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

starsfan24 said:


> Oh man if Roman goes over at Mania....


Reigns is going over Taker at WM and then Lesnar at SS for the title and then we are probably gonna see Reigns beat Punk's '11-'12 title reign.


----------



## Matthew Incredible (Mar 3, 2014)

drougfree said:


> if roman wins :lol


My guess is he beats Taker, Brock, Braun (again), and Joe all this year. Hell, he may even beat Goldberg as well, probably in 15 seconds.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Funny. When it was Taker/Strowman in the ring the crowd was going crazy in a positive way. Taker/Roman only sucked the life out of it and brought negativity. Taker choke slamming Roman was all that got a pop.
> 
> WWE made a big mistake.


 Loud Holy shit chants for Taker-Braun, Taker-Roman got 100% Roman sucks chants :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i love that promo by Taker a few months ago saying Wrestlemania will no longer define him, he then proceeded to disappear and is just now showing up to have a match at WM, lol.


Taker also said Smackdown Live was his home :lol You can't believe a word the guy says anymore, lol.


This week's show was so much better than last week's.


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

Crowed hated roman...they would cheer if it was a ref vs taker...hahaha


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Seriously, why the fuck does Roman get one if Taker's last remaining matches? Who ever said 'Man, what a dream match Roman vs Taker would be!' NOBODY! Because it makes no fucking sense. When Bray did it, it made sense because of character type.
> 
> Shane was a little weird but he's been in the business for so many years and has actual history with Taker.
> 
> ...


Romans the next FOTC weather some like it or not. He is the future. and this match is for the long haul not short.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh well, that was.. good. Never watching live again :lol Goodnight.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so Braun a nearly 7 foot huge hulking motherfucker in his prime who was a professional weight lifter is afraid of an old man with a gut? Ok then.....


Same old man that beat him, the WWE champ, a 7 foot tall 300 pound ginger and carnival big hillybill bastard Harper 2 on 4? Demolished them all. Some ass whooping leave an impression


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Taker/Reigns is going to be train-wreck bad. :eyeroll


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I think it's hilarious how Undertaker came out there for no reason whatsoever and was about to leave without saying or doing anything until Reign's music hit. LOLOLOL! This fucking company...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What they're doing to Strowman within a mere 24 hours is disgusting.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> Are you saying she's acting? No man she's just weak on the mic. She has no confidence at all.


Yes, she's supposed to be naive and shy and hesitating all the time. That's her gimmick.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

finalnight said:


> I think that decision causes Cena to more and more say fuck it to WWE and spend more time doing Hollywood.


Hollywood is probably why Cena is not getting the match. Reigns will be here after WM, Cena is not due to a movie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman pretty much has to turn heel when he beats Taker at Mania. I don't see Taker winning at all.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't think some are getting Bruan not challenging Taker. I diddnt see it as Bruan being cowardly. More a sign of respect. He had his eyes on him the whole time. Almost Takers the one person he would never disrespect. He paved the way for big guys like him.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fans on twitter and Facebook are loving the idea of Reigns vs Brock seems like Chicago and WF are the only places who are salty about it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You people still don´t get that WWE is putting Roman in these spots, so the fans don´t turn on the other guy. Like when Orton won the Rumble. As much as the fans respect Undertaker, they are getting tired of his washed up hypocriticial ass coming for another paycheque. Dude walks with a cane not a Kane. You could already sense the crowd being split with Braun after the initial entrance pop wore off. So what better way to ensure his nostalgia pops than putting him against Roman. Works every time.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Fans on twitter and Facebook are loving the idea of Reigns vs Brock seems like Chicago and WF are the only places who are salty about it.


Romens fan pages don't count and with the amount of Indian reignstardschool neither do wwes page


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> What they're doing to Strowman within a mere 24 hours is disgusting.


He's outweighed his purpose I guess lol.

I have no clue what they do with Strowman now. Andre the Giant Battle Royal, Fight against Joe, a returning Balor lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I think you're reading farrrr too much into it, cereal and popsicles are normal kid friendly things and Xavier is literally just playing a trombone. :lol


I think you underestimate how sick McMahon really is, my friend.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Taker also said Smackdown Live was his home :lol You can't believe a word the guy says anymore, lol.
> 
> 
> This week's show was so much better than last week's.


And since that announcement Undertaker hasn't been on Smackdown or been in any matches with any Smackdown guys. :lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

lol at people thinking roman has to turn heel..

do you know how many matches john cena had that VINCE knew he would get booed out of the building? (cena vs Edge in edges hometown, RVD ONS etc)...

He doesn't give a damn if you boo Roman as long as he gets a reaction.. 

Romans character won't change win or lose against the undertaker. 

IF smarks were smart instead of chanting "roman sucks' they wouldn't be giving him any reaction at all.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Totally forgot about Balor, what does he do at Mania?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3ku1 said:


> I don't think some are getting Bruan not challenging Taker. I diddnt see it as Bruan being cowardly. More a sign of respect. He had his eyes on him the whole time. Almost Takers the one person he would never disrespect. He paved the way for big guys like him.


Why would he have respect for Taker? He's an unstable psychotic monster heel and plus Taker attacked him when he was in The Wyatt Family.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see Reigns/Taker is officially on. Will be interesting to see how they build up the feud over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Totally forgot about Balor, what does he do at Mania?


He probably faces Joe, i don't see any other match Joe could have right now with anyone from Raw other than Balor.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Totally forgot about Balor, what does he do at Mania?


Cruiserwieight Division could use a little boost.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

PaulHBK said:


> I think it's hilarious how Undertaker came out there for no reason whatsoever and was about to leave without saying or doing anything until Reign's music hit. LOLOLOL! This fucking company...


Yeah I didnt understand that, why did he just come out there? To bitch out Braun? Was he sitting in his kingdom of darkness on his throne of death and just thought to himself

"Mann, fuck Braun".

Taker had no reason to be out there. They should have thought of something else.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is going to be garbage. Not only do very few people even want to see it, but the build and match are going to suck. Then the "cherry" on top is having a "face of the company" failure beat one of the greatest of all time at Mania. Stupid.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I know Cena is not on Raw, but I just have to ask. Where does this leave Cena for WrestleMania? Does he wrestle to looser of tomorrows Styles vs Orton match? I just can't see Cena not wrestling at WrestleMania.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

redban said:


> Cruiserwieight Division could use a little boost.


Balor is already a former world champion who beat Roman clea, the cruiserweight division isnt really the best place for him to go right now.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

It's just comical how much work, good work at that, they spent with Braun Strowman. Amazing job all-around. :clap

And after tonight, he's been stripped of all of his aura just like that. uttahere


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Yeah I didnt understand that, why did he just come out there? To bitch out Braun? Was he sitting in his kingdom of darkness on his throne of death and just thought to himself
> 
> "Mann, fuck Braun".
> 
> Taker had no reason to be out there. They should have thought of something else.


:lmao this whole thing made me laugh, "Mann, fuck Braun" :lmao


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I know Cena is not on Raw, but I just have to ask. Where does this leave Cena for WrestleMania? Does he wrestle to looser of tomorrows Styles vs Orton match? I just can't see Cena not wrestling at WrestleMania.


You do know he is facing Miz and Maryse at Mania with his girlfriend.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> I know Cena is not on Raw, but I just have to ask. Where does this leave Cena for WrestleMania? Does he wrestle to looser of tomorrows Styles vs Orton match? I just can't see Cena not wrestling at WrestleMania.


He's gonna be in a tag match with Nikki facing Miz and Maryse.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> You do know he is facing Miz and Maryse at Mania with his girlfriend.


No I did not know that. Did they set that match up on Smackdown last week? Because I missed last weeks Smackdown.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

and my god Brock Lesnar's teeth look distractingly hideous.

There is not brushing and then there is chewing rocks.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> No I did not know that. Did they set that match up on Smackdown last week? Because I missed last weeks Smackdown.


Yep. They pretty much putting the wheels in motion for that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I know Cena is not on Raw, but I just have to ask. Where does this leave Cena for WrestleMania? Does he wrestle to looser of tomorrows Styles vs Orton match? I just can't see Cena not wrestling at WrestleMania.


 Cena and Nikki v Miz and Maryse.

I'm not joking, this is what they're going with :lmao

This years WM is going to be worse than last year.

Consecutive worst big shows of the year awards WOOOO :vince2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838964887405518849


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> No I did not know that. Did they set that match up on Smackdown last week? Because I missed last weeks Smackdown.


 Reported for a while and they've been building towards it for a few weeks now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AngryConsumer said:


> It's just comical how much work, good work at that, they spent with Braun Strowman. Amazing job all-around. :clap
> 
> And after tonight, he's been stripped of all of his aura just like that. uttahere


And they done all this to him exactly one month away from WM, its fucking amazing. So now what? he just gonna be in the ATGMBR yet again? Wow lol.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> No I did not know that. Did they set that match up on Smackdown last week? Because I missed last weeks Smackdown.


They didnt set the match up, not yet but they started the build with Nikki and Cena attacking Miz and Maryse. 

Also, I understand you missed SDL, but did you really not know about this match, it wass all over the dirtsheets a while ago.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

You cant judge a WM or any show for that matter until after its over.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> They didnt set the match up, not yet but they started the build with Nikki and Cena attacking Miz and Maryse.
> 
> Also, I understand you missed SDL, but did you really not know about this match, it wass all over the dirtsheets a while ago.


I hardly ever read dirtsheets. I don't remember the last time a read one.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I hardly ever read dirtsheets. I don't remember the last time a read one.


Nice stay away from them, they could ruin wrestling for you.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> You cant judge a WM or any show for that matter until after its over.


 You're a WWE mark who thought the abomination that was WM 32 was good :lol

Expect to see you crying again when WM deservedly goes back to back next year :vince2


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

JafarMustDie said:


> What did you expect? Samoa will squash anyone right now. Jericho vs Owens will be great still tbh.


Jericho isn't just anyone. If Joe is so great then give him the title shot.


----------



## King Joffrey (Jan 30, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> You're a WWE mark who thought the abomination that was WM 32 was good :lol
> 
> Expect to see you crying again when WM deservedly goes back to back next year :vince2


Believe it or not, some of us are simply entertained by the product. It is what it is man.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Never go to chicago again. Punk ain't coming back you fat fucks.

Maybe a little harsh, but still.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

They don't chant Punk cause they think it will bring him back, they chant it in defiance of a product and an attitude that spits in its audience face.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> They don't chant Punk cause they think it will bring him back, they chant it in defiance of a product and an attitude that spits in its audience face.


Seems weird they would chant it during the Jericho/Joe match though. Considering how hot the crowd was at the start of the night for Jericho.


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

Natecore said:


> He was born to work for NPR with his awful promos and boring speaking voice...but Vince has a hard on for muscled dudes.


That is subjective. I think he did awesome promos when he was feuding with the authority. He just needs to be able to show his edge and intensity, which is hard to do when you are trying to be a trophy babyface.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

For real :argh:


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

BrieMode said:


> For real :argh:


None of them deserve the mania match tho. Now's not the time for getting everyone involved.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> They don't chant Punk cause they think it will bring him back, they chant it in defiance of a product and an attitude that spits in its audience face.


Only retarded WWE apologist idiots still haven't gotten that. Chicago>>>>


About RAW, Sami Zayn, What have you been doing since Battleground besides burial after burial?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Maybe the WWE should stop going to Chicago. They will never stop chanting for the guy who walked out on us back in 2014. Anyways, I didn't pay too much attention to RAW. Saw that Sasha Banks defeated Bayley to make the Title Match at WM a triple-threat match. The promo before the match was not bad. Also remembered that Sami Zayn jobbed to his former best friend Kevin Owens. 

Austin Aries attacking Neville was pretty cool because Aries can talk so I can get behind him. Was nice to see Lesnar and Goldberg in the ring again. Lesnar delivering the F5 on Goldberg was much needed because finally Goldberg took a bump. Going to suck to see the rest of this feud because they are just going to do promos with minimal physical altercations. Speaking of taking a bump, Reigns took a Chokeslam from the Undertaker. Can't believe this feud is going to happen. Who's the heel here? And hope to see Jericho/Joe have another match someday down the road.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> Maybe the WWE should stop going to Chicago. They will never stop chanting for the guy who walked out on us back in 2014. Anyways, I didn't pay too much attention to RAW. Saw that Sasha Banks defeated Bayley to make the Title Match at WM a triple-threat match. The promo before the match was not bad. Also remembered that Sami Zayn jobbed to his former best friend Kevin Owens.
> 
> Austin Aries attacking Neville was pretty cool because Aries can talk so I can get behind him. Was nice to see Lesnar and Goldberg in the ring again. Lesnar delivering the F5 on Goldberg was much needed because finally Goldberg took a bump. Going to suck to see the rest of this feud because they are just going to do promos with minimal physical altercations. Speaking of taking a bump, Reigns took a Chokeslam from the Undertaker. Can't believe this feud is going to happen. Who's the heel here? And hope to see Jericho/Joe have another match someday down the road.


The Crowd last monday was chanting CM Punk. We leaving them too?


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

KingCosmos said:


> So wait a fucking minute. You are telling me they couldn't have Taker interfere at fastlane to save Braun from being pinned?



Cause it makes too much sense.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Taroostyles said:


> They don't chant Punk cause they think it will bring him back, they chant it in defiance of a product and an attitude that spits in its audience face.


Why the fuck go to the show then? If you don't like the product and feel they spit in your face, why give them your money? You vote with your wallet- you don't like WWE, or at least their direction, don't buy a ticket. Buying a ticket to be "defiant" is fucking stupid. Imagine going to a concert just to boo the band?

This mentality is exactly why HHH and Steph troll the fans when it comes to CM Punk.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

this RAW was awesome 

Stephanie got through that promo like SOLDIER , she kept going until they went quite , it shows us how hard cutting a promo can be and what a pro can do with it


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> You're a WWE mark who thought the abomination that was WM 32 was good
> 
> Expect to see you crying again when WM deservedly goes back to back next year :vince2


It was good more people enjoyed it then hated it. 

Why would I cry? Im enjoying the WM build and have enjoyed the last 2 WMs. Only one crying here is you.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

So does this man Roman will beat Undertaker @ WM and then later Brock for the title? This makes wasting Taker's streak on Brock even dumber than before :lol There should only have been one guy beating the Deadman's undefeated streak and after that it must have been the well deserved retirement for him.

I don't get it :shrug


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Strategize said:


> None of them deserve the mania match tho. Now's not the time for getting everyone involved.


Yeah for sure, but No one wants to see three horsewomen fight again (especially without the good one - Becky). Actually they are fighting all the time after post draft bc Raw creative are shit :argh: At least Nikki and Maryse pick up easy win for their brand :clap


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Reigns is gonna beat Taker LUL


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> And they done all this to him exactly one month away from WM, its fucking amazing. So now what? he just gonna be in the ATGMBR yet again? Wow lol.


No, hes going to win atgmbr.

Thats a HUGE rub

What are they gonna do when romans run all the part timers out of town?

Lose to puny, half his size balor again?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WOW, they made Braun look like a punk in that segment. He's supposed to be a monster, he's been constantly asking for "competition," and when Undertaker comes out, he's just backs down like a coward.

But of course Super-Roman doesn't back down. Ugh, you will never learn will you WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> WOW, they made Braun look like a punk in that segment. He's supposed to be a monster, he's been constantly asking for "competition," and when Undertaker comes out, he's just backs down like a coward.


He backed down when Big Show came out and also when Lesnar was calling him into the ring not long ago. So him backing down from Taker is not really surprising. He is a heel and heels tend to do that sort of thing. Even Lesnar backed down from Goldberg recently and Big Show a few years ago.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Couple of positive points from the show:

- The Greatest Man That Ever Lived

- A Double

- Austin Starr

- The Face That Puts Finger To Face

- The Man With Not a Good Package, Not a Bad Package but THE PACKAGE!


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> He backed down when Big Show came out and also when Lesnar was calling him into the ring not long ago. So him backing down from Taker is not really surprising. He is a heel and heels tend to do that sort of thing. Even Lesnar backed down from Goldberg recently and Big Show a few years ago.


Yes you are correct Braun has done it before. It was stupid then and it is stupid now.

His whole gimmick is to have competiton, but then he backs away from anybody who is somewhat tall. YOu could excuse that as him being a heel but now he is a "monster" who looks like he isn't on Taker, Reigns, Lesnar, and Goldbergs level.

His character is now in the shits.. All his aura and "danger" is gone. I don't care how many mid carders and 10 jobbers at once he squashes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> You could excuse that as him being a heel but now he is a "monster" who looks like he isn't on Taker, Reigns, Lesnar, and Goldbergs level.


But he was never meant to be at that level. He is a Big Show/Kane/Mark Henry replacement like Baron Corbin.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Why the fuck go to the show then? If you don't like the product and feel they spit in your face, why give them your money? You vote with your wallet- you don't like WWE, or at least their direction, don't buy a ticket. Buying a ticket to be "defiant" is fucking stupid. Imagine going to a concert just to boo the band?
> 
> This mentality is exactly why HHH and Steph troll the fans when it comes to CM Punk.


Yep.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

bambamgordy said:


> Jericho isn't just anyone. If Joe is so great then give him the title shot.


Tell that to WWE. And they will, just not now, we have an interesting rivalry right now and they wanna make it better by putting the title on the line at WM.

Ps it's too early, he just made his debut like a month ago.


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

That was poor. KO vs Zayn YET again set the tone. Nobody cares about the New Day's ice cream or whatever it is they're supposed to be doing. The crowd are jumping on Goldberg now. Strowman was made to look even weaker than he was at Fastlane and yet again Roman is involved in a big angle going towards Wrestlemania. Even more Cesaro and Sheamus/Club/ Enzo and Cass, great. Oh and just for a surprise Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley are having yet more matches with each other. 

The best part of the show was Austin Aries attacking Neville.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Thoughts watching Raw:

- I probably wouldn't have opened with Jericho, but damn he is over. I liked the continuity with the previous Zayn storyline about Owens and Zayn being friends, it makes sense considering Owens has shown not to be trustworthy in the past. A storyline that makes sense, HURRAH!! - I thought Owens absolutely killed this promo by the way, that wasn't scripted, bullet pointed maybe but word for word? Nah, the WWE aren't that clever. Good job all those involved. Fans are pumped for the match at Wrestlemania and so am I, it should be a great match. Oh shit, Owens as a HEEL isn't backing down from a fight? What is this booking!? Oh here's Joe :mark: :mark: ZAYN!! - fuck, that's how you start a Raw :mark:

- Oh, Zayn vs. Owens? Random but I'll take it. Owens was brutal here, like a man possessed. That pump handle was brutal and two pop-up powerbombs? Zayn is quite literally a punching bag right now isn't he? Used to make other guys look ridiculously strong. Strowman, Joe and Owens tonight. It was a solid TV match for what it was, makes Owens look stronger following last nights debacle.

- AUSTIN ARIES PACKAGE :mark: :mark: :mark:

- Always great to see Neville and watch him in the ring so let's see how this goes. Oh there is the CM Punk fans, what boring fans. Must admit, I've always been impressed with Neville's selling, so cartoonish. Fucking hell, that bump by Swan head first into the LED ring apron looked horrible. Hey, this is a fun match. Neville wins via submission! I enjoyed that. Oh shit, Aries is interviewing, please attack him! - Austin Aries chants :mark: :mark: :mark: - THE GREATEST MAN THAT EVER FUCKING LIVED :mark: :mark: fuck that was amazing, Aries as a top face of that division would fucking own.

- Here comes the Champ.. why cheer him and chant his name if you're going to boo him when he's in the ring? :lol stay salty Chicago fans :lol :lol - Urgh, pandering promo though. Now I understand the booing :lol - Oh here's Heyman. Weak reaction for Lesnar to be honest. The aura surrounding both of these guys is dwindling. I just realised, none of these guys were champion heading into the year and none of these guys won the Rumble yet both are involved in the title match at Wrestlemania, has that ever happened before? - F5 out of nowhere. :lol Goldberg just holding the belt whilst he does it. Didn't expect him to take a bump though to be fair.

- Man, we got this tag match yesterday, I don't care.

- Rick Rude induction video :mark: :mark: :mark:

- Don't care about these cruiserweights either.

- We legitimately got this New Day segment last night too. They really don't have anything for New Day to do :lol :lol

- Urgh a Women's Promo. Fucking hell WWE, you started the show off so well.

- Women's match, skip.

- I am so disappointed we didn't get a 'Beautiful Day' rehab video with Seth Rollins 

- HHH via satellite, as if he's not backstage :lol :lol 

- Samoa Joe vs. Chris Jericho? I suppose that was obvious after the opening. Should be a solid match. Solid showing from Joe, he's definitely been booked strong since his main roster debut. I do wonder where their long term plans are with him. They are pushing the Coquina Clutch HUGE, putting Rollins out, making Zayn pass out and now defeating the US Champion and making him pass out with it. Urgh codebreaker, what was the point in that? I guess that's the WWE's way of 50/50 booking so no one comes off weak. Joe wins via count out and Jericho gets the last laugh. 

- BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUN time :mark: :mark: - That pop when Taker came out thoughhh :mark: That crowd reaction when Strowman/Taker went head to head :mark: :mark: :mark: - I can see Strowman definitely attacking Taker on one of his next appearances. He done the same with Big Show when he came out to confront him. If the WWE were clever, they would put Strowman in the match and make it a triple threat. 


--

It wasn't a BAD Raw. I mean they started off real strong. Thought the opening segment was great, Owens looked strong against Zayn, solid cruiserweight match and the Neville/Aries feud starting up then the Goldberg/Lesnar segment - after that is was pretty damn bad until Joe/Jericho and the final segment. 

Looking forward to next week though. Only 3 more Raw's until Wrestlemania so they're going to have to go hard to get alot of people invested. Ending todays show, there is NOTHING for Strowman to do. It makes sense to have him in this match. He wants Roman, he's made that clear so continue to attack him. It wouldn't surprise me if Strowman tries to attack Reigns and Taker tries to chokeslam Strowman leading to Strowman attacking him etc.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Thoughts watching Raw:
> 
> - I probably wouldn't have opened with Jericho, but damn he is over. I liked the continuity with the previous Zayn storyline about Owens and Zayn being friends, it makes sense considering Owens has shown not to be trustworthy in the past. A storyline that makes sense, HURRAH!! - I thought Owens absolutely killed this promo by the way, that wasn't scripted, bullet pointed maybe but word for word? Nah, the WWE aren't that clever. Good job all those involved. Fans are pumped for the match at Wrestlemania and so am I, it should be a great match. Oh shit, Owens as a HEEL isn't backing down from a fight? What is this booking!? Oh here's Joe :mark: :mark: ZAYN!! - fuck, that's how you start a Raw :mark:
> 
> ...


Regarding Goldberg; It was stupid with the fans cheering him all the way to the ring, then some suddenly decided they needed to boo the guy that beat the guy that they were booing themselves half an hour earlier. Then the Punk chants started.

I do believe this was a one off though and that he's still as over with the majority imo. We'll see how much over the next few weeks.

No doubt though some fans have turned after he won the belt.

I thought the Lesnar/Goldberg staredown still had that aura about it tbh. They are both still larger than life, special characters, no matter what people think about them.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*BREAKING NEWS*: People still upset old man beats fat guy in pre-determined fight.

- Vic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho is the reason why Raw is still the A-Show. Well, that, and history, and hundreds of million of other reasons.


:lol

Sorry, guys. It's true. Learn to live with it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Jericho is the reason why Raw is still the A-Show. Well, that, and history, and hundreds of million of other reasons.
> 
> 
> :lol
> ...


Havn't people been saying it for a while now tho 

Co's he's saved more Raw's more often than not.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> No, hes going to win atgmbr.
> 
> Thats a HUGE rub
> 
> ...


Yeah, huge rub. 
Put Big Show and Cesaro over the Moon.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

JafarMustDie said:


> Tell that to WWE. And they will, just not now, we have an interesting rivalry right now and they wanna make it better by putting the title on the line at WM.
> 
> Ps it's too early, he just made his debut like a month ago.


We HAD an interesting rivalry. Now we have two losers fighting over a forgotten championship.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

edit


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

bambamgordy said:


> We HAD an interesting rivalry. Now we have two losers fighting over a forgotten championship.


Not sure who you are talking about.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

So basically a new Raw made up mostly of either filler or basically slightly tweaked repeats from Fastlane… or both. Sigh. Also really, they are really doing Reigns Taker at ‘Mania? Painful.

To be honest there were three things in this Raw that did actually make me feel quite pleased. Firstly if they do actually stick with their guns and make a proper singles tag match (rather than just bunging the whole division into a big pile) for the Raw Tag Titles, that really is the best thing for them. I’d honestly take The Club retaining at ‘Mania too, they could be a great tag team in WWE if creative just fucking got behind them. 

Number two it seems potentially rather than some massive multi man match, it looks like the CW Title might be defended just in a singles match too. Aries v Neville for the CW Title at ‘Mania once again really is the best thing for it, in my mind. 

And finally while I’m not happy with how they went about it, those interactions between Owens and Jericho on Raw were great. They are my favourite couple in wrestling. I hope they can get beyond their problems and continue to have a happy marriage. Considering the absolute shambles that is ‘Mania as it currently stands, I think this angle has been really well worked, I’m actually really looking forward to their ‘Mania title match. Possibly the only thing I’m excited for on the card as it stands right now. Those Samoa Joe and Sami Zayn run ins too, I popped.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

CHICAGO FEARS STEPHANIE.

I'm not her biggest fan but I pop everytime she shuts the CM Punk chants down. Her UFC jab last year was epic.


----------



## TR009 (Sep 1, 2016)

Damn, are you people EVER happy? 

I mean, this was a seriously good episode of RAW, and yet people still think it was shit? Like, what the freakin hell?????

I mean, really:

You had that fantastic opening segment with KO and Jericho and a really solid match between KO and Zayn that left Owens looking strong af.

You had a great Cruiserweight match and segment and possibly the start of Neville vs. Aries for the title at WrestleMania.

You had a great segment between Goldberg and Lesnar (was actually shocked, as I was expecting this to be an absolute shitshow). 

Good build-up for the Tag-Team Championship.

Great segment with Seth Rollins and Triple H.

Good match between Jericho and Samoa Joe that left Joe looking like a monster.

And a great ending segment with the start of Undertaker vs. Reigns at WrestleMania (guess I'm the only one excited for this match? Yes? Yes).

Only weak spots were the New Day segment (what the hell are they doing with them? It's just sad...) and the Women's segment, though I do dig the possibility of a triple-threat at WrestleMania.

Like, I legit don't understand people's mentality. There was hardly filler on Monday, which is a huge- and I mean HUGE- accomplishment for RAW, yet people are still complaining.

Like, I'm so damn confused. I bet if SmackDown did this, people would be doing nothing but singing its praises.


----------

